# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Etërit e Kishës

## toni77_toni

*Etërit e Kishës*



*Këtu do të paraqesim etërit e Kishës të cilët ndahen në disa periudha. Ata punojnë dhe veprojnë ë rrethana të kohës. Për trimëri dhe fe, besim shquhen etrit e Kishës që nënkupton nxënësit e apostujve. Ky është një grup i shkrimtarëve të cilët ishin në lidhje të drejtpërdrejt me apsozuj. Përveç shkrimtarëve si që janë Klementi i Romës, Ignaci i Antiokisë, Polikapri e të tjerë janë edhe veprat e shkruara: 

Didache simboli i fesë, Letra e Barnabes, Hermini Bari. Këto vepra u krijuan nga nevoja praktike e bashkësive të krishtera, duke u mbështetur me përmbajtje dhe formë në Shkrimin shenjtë të Besëlidhjes së re në veçanti në letrat e Shën Palit.

Këto letra i takojnë periudhës së parë të krishterimit. Në përgjithësi letrat e etërve të Kishës nuk e tregojnë ndonjë mendim të thellë teologjik dhe nuk e kanë ndonjë përmbajtje të thellë intelektuale sikurse do të shohim në periudhat e vonshme të Kishës. Këto kanë një thesar të çmueshëm në një anë si përkujtim i të kaluarës së hershme ndërsa në anën tjetër si dëshmitar të asaj gjenerate të dytë dhe të tretë si e kanë kuptuar veprimtarinë e Jezu Krishtit dhe të apostujve. Autoret e tyre shpjegojnë të vërtetën e fesë dhe traditat në një metodë të thjeshtë pa një sistemim të veçantë.

Letrat flasin mbi bashkësitë dhe organizimin e tyre, shërbesën liturgjike, ndarjen e sakramenteve etj.

Si argument kryesorë marrin Shkrimin shenjtë të të dy Besëlidhjeve duke i pohuar disa të vërteta të fesë si psh. Zoti është një, Hyjnia e Krishtit, themelimi i Kishës dhe etika e rreptë e asketëve. Këtë etikë këta nuk e përpunojnë sikurse e përpunojnë në pikëpamje shkencore sikurse etërit e shekullit të dytë.

Shkrimet dhe krejt jeta e etërve të Kishës është dëshmi e periudhës në të cilën Kisha përhapet në veçanti në Mesdhe. Sa iu përket shkrimeve ato mësojnë për rreziqet e jashtme dhe të brendshme duke i këshilluar të krishterët që mos të bien në grackë të heretikëve. Etërit ftojnë të krishterët të jetojnë në bashkim dhe të dëgjojnë barinjtë e Kishës dha ata që janë përgjegjës për bashkësi, duke jetuar sipas doktrinës së krishterë.

Etërit e Kishës gjithmonë më kanë lënë përshtypje se si jo vetëm me shkrim por edhe me jetë në rrethana të vështira dhe të rrezikshme e kanë dëshmuar Jezu Krishtin, duke ju dhënë shembull bashkësive dhe duke e thelluar edhe më tepër besimin e tyre për mos t`u ndarë nga grigja.

Në këto shkrime që kam nxjerr nga librat e ndryshme është vetëm një pjesë e vogël e atij materiali të shumtë që shkruhet për verat dhe jetën e etërve dhe mësuesve të Kishës. Unë kam zgjedhë vetëm disa nga ata duke dashur të bëj një hyrje e vogël të një periudhe shumë të lavdishme të Kishës që për kishën tonë shqiptare është pak e njohur.*


_Nga d. Albert Jakaj_


*vazhdon-->*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Atenagora*


*Për jetën e tij nuk dihet shumë. Stili i shkrimeve të tija ishte pa retorikë dhe tërësisht filozofik.*


*Veprat*

*Legatio pro Christianis.*
*Kjo ishte një apologji e drejtuar rreth vitit 177 perandorëve Mark Aurelit dhe birit të tij Luciut. I hedh poshtë akuzat që u bëhën të krishtërëve se janë ateistë, antropofagë dhe të pamoralshëm. Atenagora thotë: Në qoftë se këto janë të vërteta, mos ia falni askujt, por dënoni, na zhdukni ne, gratë tona, fëmijët tanë, në qoftë se dikush prej nesh jeton jetën shtazarake (3, 1).

Më së tepërmi përqëndrohet në pjesën e parë, duke thënë se ne nuk jemi ateistë. Ne besojmë në një Zot të vetëm e të amshuar. Për sy të njerzëve ky Zot është i padukshëm. Këtë mund ta kuptojë mendja dhe zemra. Këtë ne e besojmë dhe jetojmë ashtu sikurse do Ai. Ne besojmë edhe në Birin e Tij dhe mos t`iu duket qesharake se si Zoti ka Birin e vet. Ne nuk besojmë dhe nuk mendojmë mbi Atin dhe Birin sikurse mendojnë shkrimtarët të cilët flasin për zota të cilët nuk janë aspak më të mirë se njerëzit. Biri është Logos i Atit në dije dhe fuqi dhe nga Ai çdo gjë u krijua. Ata janë një me fuqi të Shpirtit Shenjt.

Pastaj thotë se të krishtërët nuk janë të pamoralshëm, sepse ata besojnë në jetën e pasosur dhe në shpërblimin dhe dënimin e merituar. I krishteri e di se Zoti është i pranishëm gjithkund, natën dhe ditën dhe duke e pasur parasysh se Ai është Dritë, sheh edhe atë që është fshehur në zemrën e njeriut.

Të krishtërët nuk janë gjakpirës, sepse as nuk shkojnë në lojëra të ndyta gladiatorike e as nuk bëjnë abortime, ata as që kanë dëshirë të marrin pjesë në lojëra ku vriten njerëzit. Të krishterët besojnë në jetën e pasosur dhe presin të ngjallurit e korpit.*


*vazhdon-->*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Shën Ignaci i Antiokisë
(+ 107)* 


*Shën Ignaci i Antiokisë ka jetuar në fund të shekullit të parë dhe në fillimin e shekullit të dytë  mu në kohën kur jetoi edhe shën Klementi. Ishte kjo kohë kur të gjithë apostujt kishin vdekur. Kishën tani e udhëheqin ata të cilët personalisht as nuk e kanë dëgjuar dhe nuk e kanë njohur Zotërinë. Detyra primare për këta udhëheqës ishte lidhja e fortë e bashkësive kishtare.

Antiokia pas Jeruzalemit ishte vendi i dytë i krishterë, ndersa për kah madhësia ishte vendi i tretë në perandori. Sot Antiokia është nën gërmadha. Tani aty kalojnë vetëm mjegullat e dendura nëpër kufirin turko-sirian. Një qytet i cili quhej qyteti i dritës dhe ishte krenaria e asaj kohe, tanimë është plotësisht i shkatërruar.

Nga ky vend edhe shën Pali niset për rrugët e veta misionare. Po ashtu libri i Zbulesës së Gjonit apostull, i shkruar në fund të shekullit të parë, përmend se në këtë rrethinë ishin shtatë kisha, shtatë ipeshkvi, të vendosura në anën perëndimore të Antiokisë.


Antiokia pas rrënimit të Jeruzalemit ishte kështjellë e fesë. Këtu nxënësit e Jezu Krishtit për të parën herë u quajtën të krishterë. Ky vend ishte i pari vend i Selisë së shenjtë, në krye me shën Pjetrin. Ignaci ishte ipeshkëv në fillim të shekullit të dytë në Antioki.

Ignaci doli nga kjo kohë ashtu sikurse delfini nga uji. Kjo do të thotë papritmas. Jeta e tij filloi me burgim. Për rininë e tij nuk dihet asgjë. Ishte nga një familje pagane me kulturë greke. Kjo është e gjithë ajo që dihet për të kaluarën e tij.
Ignaci u burgos gjatë kohës kur perandor ishte Trajani. Njerëzit në këtë kohë përjetonin mundime vërtet të mëdha, ishin në kushte shumë të vështira. Bashkësisë së krishtërë në këtë kohë të vështirë i nevojiteshin njerëz të fuqishëm shpirtërisht, të cilët me dinjitet dhe shembull do ta udhëheqnin këtë popull. Njerëz të cilët as burgu, as shpata, as mundimet e shumta nuk do t`i ndanin nga dashuria ndaj Zotit dhe vëllait njeri.

Shtrohej pyetja: Kush, o Zot do të pranojë këto detyra kaq të rëndësishme dhe të rënda? Pyesim kështu sepse ata që Të njohën dhe ishin me Ty, ata të cilët e shpallën lajmin e gëzueshëm sikurse Ti iu urdhërove dhe i porosite, ata të cilët për dashuri ndaj Teje dëshmuan se je Biri i Zotit, i ardhur prej Qiellit për shëlbimin e njerzëve, kaluan nga kjo jetë. Pyesim kështu kur shohim të gjitha përsekutimet dhe vuajtjet ndaj të krishterëve që i bënin perandorët romakë nepër perandorinë e vet. Çdo ditë të krishterët i dërgonin sikur qengja para egërsirave në koloseumet e tyre.

Ja, pra, Ignaci ishte një fatos ndër të parët që nuk i trembej syri. Ky njeri kishte një dëshirë të madhe, kishte një dashuri të vërtetë, të martirizohet që të bashkohet sa më shpejt me Krishtin. Ndoshta na duket e pabesueshme, por e vërtetë. Ignaci dëshiron të vdesë për Krishtin! Dhe ja, dëshmohet se ka shpirtra, ka njerëz të cilët e kthejnë dashurinë me dashuri, të flijojnë jetën për Jetë. Një ndër ta ishte edhe Ignaci.

Rojtarët në burg e kishin lidhur me pranga që mezi i bartte. Roja e tij ishte e përberë prej dhjetra ushtarëve. Ignaci nuk dëshiron t`i ikë këtij kelku, por do ta pijë, sepse beson në jetën e pavdekshme, jetën me Zotin. Këta ushtarë kënaqeshin kur i mundonin të krishterët. E tani ushqim i egërsirave do të bëhej edhe Ignaci. Ai dërgohej në Romë për një lojë satanike me egërsira që dinin t`i bënin vetëm të patenzonët për zbavitjet e tyre. Rrugës për Romë ata u ndalën në Smirnë. Këtu rojtarët e egër patën rast të shohin kush është Ignaci. Polikarpi nxënës i dashur i shën Gjonit ungjilltar i doli në takim bashkë me besimtarët për ta pritur. Këta i shprehën ndjenjë nderimi dhe solidariteti. Takimi me këtë njeri të shenjtë i trimëronte të tjerët, që shihnin sesi ai e bart kryqin me duresë dhe dashuri. Ndërsa për Ignacin ishte kjo një fuqi shpirtërore se vëllëzërit e tij nuk e kishin harruar Ignacin as në vuajtje. 

Më vonë Ignaci, edhe pse i burgosur, do t`ju shkruajë letra falënderimi të gjithëve. Nga burgu dërgon edhe letrën e njohur drejtuar romakëve. Kjo letër është e njohur sepse Ignaci i lut vëllezërit që mos të ndërmarrin asgjë për ta liruar. Ignaci dëshiron të vdesë për Krishtin, i cili më parë vdiq për të. Nga Smirna Ignaci shkon në Troadë, asaj rruge kah kishte shkuar dikur edhe shën Pali. Yjët e krishterë shkojnë njëri pas tjetrit për Romë, qendrën e atëhershme botërore dhe pagane, ku për fat të keq shumë prej tyre shuhen për momentin, por që megjithatë shndrisin duke e bërë Romën qendër krishterimi.


Kush ishte shën Ignaci?
Ignacin e zbulojnë letrat e tija. Të gjitha së bashku janë shtatë. Në këto letra shihet se ishte origjinal. Këto letra pasqyrojnë shpirtin e tij të mirë. Emri i tij Ignac do të thotë i zjarrtë. Ignaci pra digjej për Krishtin. Ai në letra shihet se është dinamik, i bindshëm dhe i thjeshtë. Nga këto letra del fuqia e mrekullueshme, dashuria e pa masë, mirësia e pakrahasueshme, bukuria që përfshin tërë qenien e tij për Zotin dhe për amshimin.

Ja një shëmbull konkret i një pjese të njërës prej letrave të tija, kur e porosit Polikarpin: Nuk është vështirësia në atë që të gjithë njerëzit t`i duam, por të duam çdo njeri, posaçerisht të vegjëlit, të sëmurët, robërit... dhe ata që na fyejnë dhe mundojnë. Njerëzit duhet t`i përmirësosh në atë mënyrë që mos t`ua kthesh me fyerje me atë masë që të bëjnë. Këtu shohim fjalët e buta dhe të ngrohta të një bariu të mirë.

Ignaci pastaj pyet: Si mund të arrihet kjo? Me duresë dhe qëndrueshmëri. Nuk nevojitet shumë për t`u zgjidhur problemi. Ignaci flet nga përvoja, flet nga jeta e sprovuar në kryqe dhe vuajtje. Për nga natyra ishte njeri i fortë, por duresa e bëri të butë, përvujtëria e lartësoi. Në sharje dhe fyerje ai i bekonte, në dhunë përgjigjej me thjeshtësi, ndërsa në herezi me fe të fortë. Kjo ishte dhe mbeti recetë për të gjitha kohërat. Ignaci ishte ipeshkëv, ishte përgjegjës për shumëçka. Në raste të shumta thonte se jam në rrezik, sepse pushteti dhe lavdia njeriun e dehin sikurse vera. Disa mjerisht mbyten edhe në një pikë të saj, por të mëdhenjtë nuk trazohen, edhe sikur të shkonte sikurse lumi. Pse? - pyet Ignaci. Sepse këtë e kuptojnë si rrezik dhe jo si gazmend të jetës.

Motivimi dhe forca që e ngriti Ignacin në këtë nivel është jeta e amshuar, e cila nuk bazohet në gjëra që një ditë kalojnë dhe shuhen, por në ato që kurrë nuk kalojnë dhe janë të përjetshme. Garancion për motivimin e fortë të Ignacit ishte Jezu Krishti. Ai me këtë rast thoshte: Nuk ka tjetër mjek në këtë botë, përveç Zotit, i cili u mishërua nëpërmes Marisë Virgjër, Jezu Krishti Zoti ynë... E dua Jezusin, i cili vdiq për ne, Jezusin, i cili u ngjall për ne dhe në atë moment kur unë do ta përjetoj këtë do të filloj të jetoj. Ignaci mendonte se vetëm në Zotin është gëzimi, lumturia dhe harmonia shpirtërore.

Ignaci nuk dëshironte të filozofonte, sepse në mësimet e tija shohim thjeshtësinë e tij, e cila është mjaft bindëse për ata që i lexojnë. Ai si bari i mirë mësonte atë që edhe vetë e jetonte që njerëzit të mos lëkunden në fe, paganizmi të mos i dëmtojë dhe të jenë të qëndrueshëm.


Mbarimi i jetës së Ignacit 
Koloseumi i Romës për romakët ishte vend i zbavitjes, i argëtimit. Në të gladiatorët në dyluftim mes veti, shpesh edhe me egërsira, luftonin për lirinë e vet. Pra derisa derdhej gjaku i njerëzve të pafajshëm, romakët dëfreheshin dhe gëzoheshin. Me kohë në Koloseum filluan t`i sjellin edhe të krishterët, duke i hedhur para egërsirave të uritura dhe të tërbuara! Kështu një ditë në këtë Koloseum u ndeshën edhe bariu i mirë dhe i urtë Ignaci dhe egërsirat e uritura që i kishin përgatitur për këtë rast. Për romakët ishte kjo një fitore, po zhduknin edhe një njeri të madh, ndërsa për të krishterët ishte një humbje e madhe  vdekja martire e Ignacit. Por dëshira e Ignacit ishte që ta lejonin të bëhëj ushqim i egërsirave, për t`u bashkuar me Zotërinë.

Sot kur shikojmë Koloseumin, mund të pohojmë se ai është turpi pagan, në të cilin mbi 200 vjet egërsirat i copëtonin njerëzit që predikonin dashurinë, paqen, mirësinë dhe Zotin, i cili u mishërua dhe jetoi në mesin tonë për të na bërë pjesëtarë të amshimit të vet.

Ne për Ignacin nuk dijmë shumë, por besoj se edhe kjo është e mjaftueshme për ta treguar burrërinë, trimërinë dhe fenë e tij të fortë dhe të palëkundshme në Zotin, të cilit ia flijoi jetën për t`u bërë dritë të tjerëve. 

Përkujtimin e martirizimit të tij Kisha e feston më 17 tetor. 


Veprat
Ignaci shkroi shtatë letra të dërguara kishave në Azinë e Vogël, Efez dhe Magnezi. Letrat duken të thjeshta, por porosia e tyre është e madhe. Ai kërkon nga besimtarët të ruhen nga herezitë dhe ndarjet e ndryshme.

Stili i letrave është shumë i gjallë. Këto letra janë lexuar dhe respektuar shumë në Kishën e parë. Më e bukura ndër to është ajo e drejtuar romakëve, në të cilën shën Ignaci shkruan: Frumentum sum Dei et per ferarum dentes malor, et purus panis Christi inveniar (Unë jam gruri i Krishtit dhe duhet të jem i bluar prej dhëmbëve të egërsirave, që të bëhëm bukë e pastër e Krishtit) (IV, 1). Mund të hetohen se letrat janë të shkruara shpejt, ashtu sikurse mund të shkruaj një i burgosur para rojtarëve të cilët e mundojnë në çdo mënyrë: i lidhur në mes dhjetë rojtarëve të cilët më ruajnë sikurse leoparda përrreth (V, 1).

Kjo është përmbajtja e letrës:
Ignaci i quajtur edhe Teofor [= Hyjmbartës], Kishës... me nder dhe lavdi dhe sukses... gjithmonë plot hir të Zotit, larg nga çdo njollë, dëshiron gëzimin më të pastërtin në Jezu Krishtin, Zotin tonë.

Pas lutjeve të shumta kam kërkuar hir që të mund t`i shikoj fytyrat tuaja. Hiri m`u dha edhe më shumë sesa u luta, që kam mundësi edhe personalisht t`ju përshëndes, unë i burgosuri për Jezu Krishtin, në qoftë se mirësia e Zotit më bën të denjë të më plotësohet dëshira. Fillimi është i mirë... por frikësohem që dashuria juaj ndaj meje do të më bëjë dëm. Ju mund të bëni atë që doni që të më lirojnë, por edhe nëse e arrini qëllimin, mua m`i ndërroni planet për të arritur tek Zoti. Pra, ju lutem, mos më dëmtoni. Dua të shkoj tek Zoti! Nuk dua të kërkoj atë çka i pëlqen njeriut, të cilit ju i jeni besnikë. Unë nuk kam më rast të tillë sikurse tani të arrij tek Zoti. Prandaj nëse ju nuk ndërmerrni asgjë për mua që të më lirojnë, do të bëni një vepër të madhe. Në qoftë se ankoheni, (shën Ignaci mendonte në vuajtjet të cilat përjetonte do të ankohen besimtarët dhe do të lirohej, ndërsa, ai dëshironte të përjetonte vuajtjet, mundimet, të vdesë për Krishtin, sikurse bënë edhe shumë martir të Kishës së parë) unë nuk do të jem asgjë, vetëm se zbrazëti. Më lejoni pra vetëm këtë të jëm i flijuar për Zotin, pasi që është përgatitur altari, sepse është mirë që të vdesësh për botën e të jetosh për Zotin.

Ju përbej të mos ankoheni për mua. Dëshiroj të jem ushqim i egërsirave, sepse vetëm kështu do të arrij tek Zoti. Unë jam gruri i Krishtit dhe duhet të jem i bluar prej dhëmbëve të egërsirave, që të bëhëm bukë e pastër e Krishtit. Ledhatoni ato egërsira që do të më bluajnë, sepse ato janë varri im. Kisha dashur që të mos mbetet asgjë nga unë, që të mos jem barrë e askujt. Lutuni për mua që të jem fli e pelqyeshme e Hyjit.

Më vonë shkruan se ka probleme të mëdha me rojtarët sepse sa më i butë që është, aq më egër sillen me të, por Ignaci thotë se këto janë ushtrime. 

Pres, pra që ato egërsira të mos frikësohen nga unë, por të më zhbijnë sa më shpejtë. Ashtu do të jem nxënës i vërtetë i Krishtit. E kërkoj atë që vdiq për mua, e dua atë, i cili u ngjall për mua... Dhe në qoftë se martirizohem, do të jetë shenjë se me keni dashur, e në të kundërtën këtë do ta shoh si urrejtje ndaj meje Në lutjet tuaja kujtojeni Kishën në Siri... Këtë letër ju shkruaj nga Smirna dhe iua dërgoj nëpërmes efezianëve të dashur... Dita është 9 gusht, lamtumirë.
Jini të fortë deri në fund në mundime për Jezu Krishtin.

Nga kjo letër kuptohet se Ignaci i lut të krishterët që mos të ndërmarrin asgjë për lirimin e tij, sepse ai dëshiron të jetë dëshmitar i gjallë, të vdesë dhe kështu të flijohet për Krishtin. Vdes pra për botën dhe në botë për të jetuar në Zotin dhe për Zotin.*


*vazhdon-->*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Ireneu i Lionit*
*(~130  ~200)*


*U lind rreth vitit 130 në Smirnë apo në rrethinën e saj. Si i ri kishte pasur rast të dëgjonte Polikarpin. Vendi ku jetonte Ireneu ishte vendi i intelektualëve teologjikë, ku edhe Ireneu ishte pajisur me një dije të tillë. Vdes si martir në moshën e shtyrë, 70-vjeçare. Martirizohet sikurse të parët e tij, bashkë me dyzetë besimtarë. 

Veprimtaria e tij kryesore ishte e drejtuar kundër gnosticizmit, por edhe në përhapjen e ungjillit në Gali. Nuk dihet saktësisht data e vdekjës, diku rreth v. 202, gjatë sundimit të mbretit Septimium Severit, salvues i Kishës.


Veprat
Sipas Euzebit, Ireneu shkroi shumë vepra në gjuhën e vet amëtare greke. Nga të gjitha janë të ruajtura vetëm dy: Adversus haereses (Kundër herezive) dhe Demonstratio praedikationis apostolicae (Paraqitja e predikimit apostolik). 

Vepra e parë ka pesë libra. Kjo vepër është e drejtuar kundër gnostikëve dhe herezive në terësi. Sa i përket stilit të shkrimit, ka një bazë të fortë teologjike. Si parim e merr gnozën e Valentinit. Në librin e tretë përdor Shkrimin shenjt, sidomos librat e Besëlidhjes së Vjetër.

Libri i katërt flet kundër gnostikëve për Domini sermones (Fjalimet e Zotit), duke cekur bashkësinë e dy Besëlidhjeve, e cila paraqet argumentin themelor në polemikë.

Libri i pestë flet mbi të ngjallurit e korpit, të cilën gjë gnostikët e mohojnë, dhe në fund flet mbi eshatologjinë.

Vepra e dytë Demonstartio praedikationis apostolicae, e cila është e gjetur me 1904 në përkthimin armen, është vepër e të gjitha të vërtetave të fesë dhe mjaft e thjeshtë. Libri ndahet në dy pjesë:

Pjesa e parë flet mbi simbolet dhe të vërtetat e fesë (Zoti, krijimi, njeriu, rënia e tij në mëkat, historia e shëlbimit, mishërimi i Jezu Krishtit dhe shëlbimi).

Pjesa e dytë është kristologjike, përpunon plotësimin e profetizimit mesianik të Jezu Krishtit. Këto dy pjesë plotësojnë njëra tjetrën.*


*vazhdon-->*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Çipriani i Kartagjenës*
*(200 258)*



*Çipriani u lind në Kartagjenë. Jetoi gati në të njejtën kohë sikurse Tertuliani. Por dallonte shumë për nga karakteri. Datëlindja e tij, sikurse edhe shumë bashkëkohësve të tij, nuk është e sigurt. Supozohet se është i lindur rreth viteve 200-210. Ndërsa rreth vitit 245 pranoi fenë e krishterë. Dy vite më vonë bëhët meshtar dhe ipeshkëv. Si ipeshkëv veproi vetëm nëntë vite. Gjatë sundimit të Deciut ishte salvimi i madh i të krishterëve, dhe siç e cekëm edhe tek Origjeni, ishte kjo periudhë e martirëve të shumtë të Kishës. Kishte edhe të krishterë të tillë që, ndërsa ushtrohej dhuna ndaj të krishterëve, disa kalonin në paganizëm. Mirëpo me perfundimin e dhunës, ata kërkonin të ktheheshin prapë në krishterim. Disa meshtarë këtë e lejuan pa kërkuar kurrfarë pendese për apostazi. Kur për këtë lëshim dëgjon Çipriani, krijon një ligj të rreptë për të apostazuarit, me ç`rast ndodh një konflikt verbal ndaj tij. Duke mos u pajtuar me vendimet e tij, Çiprianin e largojnë nga selia e tij në Kartagjenë. Fatëmirësisht në v. 251. kthehet prapë në selinë e vet dhe thërret një mbledhje të gjithëmbarshme, duke e ndarë pozitën dhe opozitën. Në këtë mbledhje vendoset që heretikët dhe apostatët, nëse dëshirojnë të kthehen në krishterim, duhet t`i nënshtrohen një pendese të rreptë. Në vitin 252-254 popullin e Kartagës e godit sëmundja e tmerrshme gërbula. Të sëmurëve më së shumëti u doli në ndihmë vetë ipeshkvi Cipriani.

Pas ca kohe ndodhi prapë një problem kishtar. Besimtarët pyeteshin: Ata që ktheheshin nga apostazia, a duhej që prapë të pagëzoheshin? Kisha afrikane ishte për ripagëzim, ndërsa Kisha romake thoshte se njeriu duhet pagëzuar vetëm një herë, sepse pagëzimi len vulën e pashlyeshme për gjithë jetën. 

Kur e burgosën Çiprianin, gjykimi kundër tij u zhvillua kështu: 
 A je ti Çipriani?
 Po.
 Ti je ipeshkëv i të pafeve?
 Po.
 Imperatori hyjnor dëshiron të flijosh...?
 E di.
 Mendo!
 Bëj çka të është urdhëruar. Është tepër të mendosh.
 Prokonzuli jep gjykimin. Urdhëroi që Çiprianit t`i shkurtohet koka.
 Martiri përgjigjet: Falënderoj Hyjin! Kjo ndodhi me 14. 09. 258, gjatë salvimit të madh të perandorit romak Valerianit.



Veprat
Ad Donatum (Donatit) i shkruan një mikut të vet me emrin Donat, pas rilindjes shpirtërore që kishte marrë me pagëzim.

De lapsis, është vepër mbi ata që nga frika kishin lënë fenë dhe dëshironin që prapë të ktheheshin. Pastaj flitet për metodat dhe mënyrën e kthimit. Duhet patur kuptim për ligështinë e tyre, por edhe rreptësinë për shkak të veprës që kanë bërë. Apostatët mund të kthehen, pasi të bëjnë pendesë të madhe.

De unitatae Ecclesiae (Mbi bashkimin e Kishës). Kjo është një vepër mjaft e madhe, shumë e vlefshme. Lexohet në mbledhjen e Kartagës. Që në hyrje Çipriani çdo skizmë-ndarje e quan vepër djallëzore. Dhe vazhdon: Kisha e Krishtit është një. Ajo është barka e Noehit, mundësia e vetme për shëlbim. Ata që janë jashtë Kishës, nuk kanë shëlbim. Nuk ka shëlbim as për heretiket që bartën mundime, sepse ata e ndanë Kishën e Krishtit.

De habitu virginum (Sjellja e virgjrave): ato janë si lule në kopshtin e Kishës së shenjt. I nxit që të dinë të ruhen nga mëkati dhe i këshillon për veshjen e tyre.

Çipriani jep edhe rregulla dhe norma tjera, të cilat i nxisin të krishterët për të jetuar një jetë të mirë dhe të denjë para Zotit.*


*vazhdon-->*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Justini i Romës, filozof dhe martir*
*(100 - 165)*

*Justini lindi në fillim të shekullit II. në Flavia Neapolis (sot Nablus, Sihemi i vjetër), në Samari, nga një familje me prejardhje romake. Lindi rreth kohës kur martirizohej shën Ignaci. Justini ishte pagan. Fenë e krishterë e pranoi në moshë të pjekur.*

*Në kohën e tij filozofet në Romë kishin të drejtat e mëdha qytetare dhe ishin të privilegjuar. Ashtu edhe Justini merr rrugën për në Romë dhe aty hap një shkollë filozofike. Në këtë mënyrë sa më tepër që vinin njerëz nga bota greke, Roma pushtohej me kulturën helenistike dhe religjione orientale. Panteoni mbushej me hyjni të ndryshme. Ndërkaq filozofet zgjonin kurreshtje tek njerëzit.*

*Romakët kishin një specifikë: bashkonin hyjni të shumta sikurse të pasurit që i grumbullojnë skulpturat e ndryshme anembanë botës. Kjo ishte praktikë romake. Historia u bë komike në Romë dhe për fat të keq kjo histori zhvillohej në një herezi tëjet të madhe.*

*Mendimtarët e drejtë së shpejti lodhen në këto rrethana të jetës. Në vete ndiejnë zbrazëti dhe ashtu fillojnë të interesohen për gjëra të reja. Kështu në këto rrethana edhe feja e krishterë filloi të jetë mjaft tërheqëse. Filozofia e saj hap pas hapi, dalngadalë i afronte njerëzit kah pragu i fesë. Ashtu edhe Justini deri tek pragu i fesë arritit nëpërmes filozofisë.* 

*Kur Justini kthehet në fenë e krishterë, krishterimi ishte në vlimin e plotë, sepse kishte profet të rrejshëm, shkolla të ndryshme. Ato ishin bashkësi të vogla, por ishin shumë dhe në të gjitha këto vështirë ishte të njihej edhe Kisha Katolike e Krishtit.*

*Justini pati fat të kthehet në fenë e krishterë pikërisht atëherë kur ende ishin gjallë njerëzit të cilët i kishin njohur Pjetrin e Palin, ndërsa në Efez takohej me ata që e kishin njohur dhe dëgjuar Gjonin. Justini, pra, ishte afër trungut, burimeve të pastra fetare, të krishtëra.* 

*Justini u martirizua në vitin 166. Përkujtimin e tij e festojmë më 1 qershor.*



*Veprat*
*Justini shkruan dy Apologji, të cilat janë mjaft të njohura. Njëra është ajo që ia drejton Antoninit dhe tjetra Dialogu me Trifonin. Këto dy vepra e reflektojnë organizimin e Kishës në atë kohë.*

*Apologjia e parë ishte shkruar rreth vitit 155 dhe ishte e përbërë prej dy pjesëve. Në pjesën e parë Justini kundershtonte paganet për akuzat që ata ua bënin të krishterëve (kapitulli 1-12). Paganet thonin se të krishterët janë ateistë, sepse nuk i nderojnë zotat e tyre, ndersa Justini ju përgjigjet:* 
_Të krishterët vërtetë nuk i nderojnë zotat që janë fantazmë e njerzëve, por kjo nuk do të thotë se janë ateistë, sepse ata e nderojnë Zotin e vërtetë._

*Në pjesën e dyte autori sqaron përmbajtjen e mësimit të krishterë dhe dëshmon për besimin dhe hyninë e Jezu Krishtit, përkatësisht se Jezu Krishti është Zot i vërtetë (kapitulli 30-53).*

*Për sakramentet e hyrjes në bashkësi të krihsterë shkruan në kapitujt 61-67. Ndërsa në kapitullin 68. thotë:* _Që mos t`i denojnë njerëzit e pafaj vetëm se janë të krishterë._ 

*Justini mendon se të krishterët denohen vetëm e vetëm pse njerëzit nuk i njohin mirë. Po t`i njihnin mirë ata dhe fenë e tyre, të krishterët nuk do të pësonin salvime dhe keqtrajtime të shumta deri edhe me vdekje. Ai i jep rëndësi mësimit mbi fenë, traditën dhe Shkrimin shenjt.

Apologjia e dytë është plotësim i së parës. Arsyeja e këtij shkrimi ishte Urbiku i Romës. Ky ishte prefekt i qytetit të Romës, i cili i gjykon për vdekje tre të krishterë vetëm e vetëm pse e dëshmojnë fenë.*

*Justini ia tërheq vërejtjen Urbikut për krimet që iu bënë të krishterëve. Ai thotë: salvimi vjen nga demonet të cilët e urrejnë të vërtetën. Kjo është vepër djallëzore. Pjesa kryesore flet për rrymat kryesore filozofike siç është stoicizmi dhe platonizmi. Justini lartëson në këtë kontekst krishterimin mbi të gjitha filozofitë e tilla.

Dialogu që bën me Trifonin hebre, është vepër e gjërë e Justinit. Ky polemizon me judenjtë. Judenjtë mendojnë se judaizmi është keqëtrajtuar, ndersa Justini thotë se judaizmi nuk është keqtrajtuar, por është i mangët me mospranimin e Jezu Krishtit si Mesi, të cilin e paralajmëruan profetet.*

*Justini në mësimet e veta dëshiron të zberthejë të vërtetën, e cila mbron të krishterët. Flet për Logosin por nuk e sqaron kjart sikurse e sqaroi Filoni. Justini thotë: Logosi hyjnor u mishërua në Jezu Krishtin dhe na shpalli të vërtetën e plotë. Më tutje shton se çdo njeri si qenie racionale participon në një mënyrë në Logosin hyjnor, i cili ka në vete një pjesë të tij. Duke iu falënderuar këtij participimi, mund të vijmë deri tek e vërteta.*

*Për fund mund të thuhet se të krishterët duhet ta dëshmojnë Zotin me jetë, ndërsa Kisha me sinqeritet të bëjë dialog me botën. Justini kërkonte që bota të jetë reale ndaj Kishës, ta nderojë atë, sepse besimtarët e saj nuk janë më pak njerëz dhe si të krishterë edhe ata duhet të jenë të nderuar dhe të pranuar.*



*vazhdon-->*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Klementi i Aleksandrisë*
*(150-215)*



*Aleksandria ishte vendi që mbante emrin e Mbretit më të famshëm të të gjitha kohërave Aleksandrit të Maqedonisë gjegjësisht të Lekës së Madh. Mirëpo jetën e vet mëkatare e pagoi me jetë, vdiq i ri në moshën 32 vjeçare. Po të frenonte veten, sigurisht do të arrinte shumë më tepër.

Aleksandria ishte qytet me famë si në aspektin politik, ashtu edhe në atë kulturor. Në të kishte shumë përmendore dhe dekorime. Në këtë qytet jetonin njerëz të mençur. Në atë kohë aty ishte edhe një bibliotekë e madhe, e cila në raftat e vet kishte rreth 70.000 libra. Derisa Athina ngadale e humbiste lavdinë e vet, Aleksandria gjithnjë e më tepër bëhëj qytet i kulturës dhe i dijes. Në këtë qytet ndeshet mendimi grek me libra dhe kulturë judaike. Bibla ishte dhe mbeti libri më i çmueshmi i të gjitha kohërave. Përkthimi i saj i parë në gjuhën greke quhet Septuaginta, i përkthyer nga 72 ekspertë. Supozohet se krishterimi në Aleksandri u përhap nga shën Marku ungjilltar. Në shekullin e dytë këtu bëhët një qendër e fortë e krishterë.


Jeta e shën Klementit
Klementi u lind në Athinë. Pas udhëtimeve të shumta arriti kah fundi shek. II. në Aleksandri, ku fillon mësimet e veta. Mirëpo nuk qëndronë shumë për shkak të salvimeve që i bënte Severi në Kapadoki. Klementi ishte një idealist i dhënë plotësisht pas së vërtetës. Ai thoshte se sikurse profetët që përgatitën judenjtë për njohjen e rrugës së Zotit, ashtu ai tani dëshiron që, me anë të filozofisë, t`i përgatitë judenjtë që të pranojnë Ungjillin. Stili i shkrimeve të tija ishte tepër serioz dhe i lartë.


Veprat 
Ndër veprat e Klementit dallojmë këto: Protreptik, Pedagog, Stromati është një trilogji në të cilën paraqet tërësinë e teologjisë. Quis divus salvetur (Cili pasanik do të shëlbohet). 

Në trilogji u drejtohet grekëve, duke i ftuar të dëgjojnë Krishtin, Mësuesin e botës së re, i cili është më i fortë se Orfeu, të lëshojnë paganizmin dhe filozofinë e tij, sepse ajo është gënjeshtër që s`ka kuptim për një besim të tillë.

Protreptiku është qortim moralo-asketik, në të cilin Klementi këshillon dhe flet mbi të pasurit, të cilët ende kanë shpirtin pagan. Pedagogu është Krishti dhe ne bëhemi nxënës të tij me pagëzim.
Stromati bën fjalë mbi pyetje të shumta dhe përgjigje filozofike pa ndonjë renditje të mirëfilltë. Këtu në këtë vepër bëhët dallimi në mes fesë dhe dijes.

Tri elemente hyjnë në natyrën e përsosmërisë: trimëria (apathia), dashuria (caritas) dhe dija (gnosis). Klementi argumenton se filozofia shumë gjëra ka marrë nga Besëlidhja e Vjetër.

Në veprën Quis divus salvetur shtjellon tekstet e Ungjillit Mk 10, 17-31 dhe Mt 19, 21-24, duke përfunduar se edhe i pasuri mund të shëlbohet, në qoftë se di ta përdorë pasurinë që ka edhe në shërbim të nevojtarëve.

Mësimi: Zoti është në të njejtën kohë i drejtë dhe i mirë. Me këtë qëndrim i kundërshton gnostiket dhe marcionistet, të cilët dallonin Zotin e drejtë të Besëlidhjes së Vjetër dhe Zotin e mirë të Besëlidhjës së re.

Klementi përmbahej në anën praktike të jetës së krishterë, në teori nuk thellohej shumë. Flet mbi Kishën, mbi pagëzimin, mbi mëkatin personal, i cili e ndan njeriun nga hiri i Zotit. Thotë se Zoti fal kur njeriu gabon, por vetëm një herë, sepse në qoftë se vazhdon me gabime, kjo do të thotë se atij i mungon feja.*


*vazhdon-->*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Atanazi i Aleksandrisë*
*(295 – 373)*


*Atanazi është aleksandrinas, por emri i tij është i lidhur më tepër me Nicenë, qytezë afër Bitinisë, në Azi të Vogël. Nicea për Kishën Katolike është vend shumë i rëndësishëm, sepse në të u mbajtën dy Koncile ekumenike, të rëndësishme për mbarë Kishën. Në Koncilin e parë, të mbajtur me 20. V. 325, mori pjesë edhe ipeshkvi nga Stobi-Shkupi dhe Ulpiana. (Koncili i dytë i Nicesë është mbajtur në v. 787). Atanasi në Koncilin e I. të Nicesë mori pjesë si sekretar i ipeshkvit të Aleksandrisë. 

Në këtë Koncil, të parin pas atij në Jeruzalem, të mbajtur në kohën e apsotujve në v. 49, morën pjesë rreth 220 ipeshkvij nga mbarë bota e krishterë. Më së tepërmi u debatua rreth predikimeve dhe mësimeve të Ariut, prift në Aleksandri. Ai mohonte hyjninë e Krishtit dhe mësonte se Jezusi nuk ishte Biri i Zotit, por vetëm krijesa më e lartë e tij. Në këtë debat ipeshkvijtë ishin të ndarë në tri rryma të ndryshme. 

Shumica ishin kundër Ariut dhe kërkonin të denohet, por 22 ipeshkvij e përkrahnin Ariun. Grupi i tretë në krye me Euzebiun, ipeshkvin e Cezaresë, kërkonin formula tjera për ta mbrojtur Ariun. Natyrisht, Kisha është institucion i udhëhequr prej Shpirtit Shenjt, i cili i frymëzoi etërit të formulojnë Besojmen, që ne e themi në Meshë. Megjithatë Ariu me mësimet e veta kishte helmuar shumë njerëz. Në këtë mbledhje mori pjesë edhe perandori romak Konstantini i Madh, i cili më 313 e nënshkroi Ediktin e Milanos, me të cilin ua dha lirinë fetare të krishterëve. 

Përndryshe në Koncil bëhëj fjalë për dy terma: homoousios (i njëgjëjtë) dhe homoiousios (i ngjashëm). Pasiqë etërit nuk mund të mirreshin vesh mes veti, problemin e zgjidh Konstantini, duke kërkuar prej të pranishmëve që të votojnë. Shumica votojnë se Jezu Krishti është i njëgjëjtë me Atin. (Nuk është i ngjashëm, dmth. nuk i përngjan si krijesa Krijuesit – por i njëgjëjtë, një natyre me të, sikur fëmija dhe prindi.) Koncili shpall: 
Besoj në një Zot të vetëm, në Jezu Krishtin, një të vetmin Birin e Hyjit, të lindur prej Atit para të gjithë shekujve, Hyj prej Hyjit, Dritë prej Dritës, Hyj i vërtetë prej Hyjit të vërtetë. Të lindur, jo të kriuar, të njëgjëjtë me Atin nepërmjet të cilit u krijuan të gjitha sendet. Ai për ne njerëzit dhe për shpëtimin tonë zbriti prej qiellit, u mishërua e u bë njeri dhe pësoi. 

Këtë vendim të Koncilit nuk e pranuan Euzebi dhe Ariu. Perandori Konsantin urdhëroi që ata të largohen nga Perandoria e tij dhe që të zhduken të gjitha shkresat me mësimet heretike të Ariut. Por Euzebi me ndihmën e miqve të shumtë arriti ta bindë Perandorin që ta lejojë Euzebin të qëndrojë në qytet. Për më tepër Euzebi pranoi gabimin para tjerëve dhe e rrëfeu fenë e vërtetë. Atanazi, mendimet e të cilit fituan në Koncil, sikur nuk i besonte Euzebit për pendimin e tij. Andaj i thotë Konstantinit mbret se nuk guxon të veprojë kështu me njeriun (Euzebin) i cili mëson ndryshe nga ajo që është vendosur në Koncil, sepse ai u kundërshton të vërtetave të fesë. Fatëkeqësisht Euzebi do të vazhdojë edhe më tutje me mësime të gabuara, duke i sjellur Kishës probleme të shumta.

Ndjekësit e mësimit të gabuar i Arios ndahen në tri grupe: Grupi i parë mëson se Krishti nuk është as Zot e as që i përngjan Atij. Grupi dytë thotë se Krishti i përngjan Zotit, por nuk është Zot dhe grupi tretë thotë se në esencë Krishti i përngjan Zotit.

Në Perëndim Valentiani, pernador i asaj kohe, i përkrah katoliket. Pastaj ishte edhe ipeshkvi i madh i Milanos, Ambrozi, i cili me mësimet e veta denjësisht e mbronte besimin e mirëfilltë. Ndërsa në lindje ishin dy Gregorat (Gregori i Nisës dhe Gregori i Naziancit) dhe Bazili i Madh, të cilët, duke bashkëpunuar me etërit e Perëndimit, ngadale arritën ta zhdukin apo së paku ta dobësojnë këtë herezë.

Këtë pjesë të historisë së Kishës e cekëm me qëllim, sepse Atanazi ishte protagonisti kryesor në këtë oqean të vuajtjeve, në të cilin u përfshi Kisha në kohën e tij. Atanasi nuk ishte teolog i madh, por ishte i zellshëm në punë. Populli shumë e donte dhe e nderonte. Ipeshkëv u bë në moshën 32 vjeçare. Tri herë ishte i larguar nga selia e tij prej arianisteve. Të tretën herë takohet në shkretirë me shën Antonin abat dhe nga këtu e drejton ipeshkvinë e vet. 

Atanasi e udhëhoqi ipeshkvinë e vetë dyzet e gjashtë vite, prej të cilave 20 vite ishte jashtë saj, për arsyet që i cekëm më parë. Atanasi vuajti për Zotin dhe për Kishën. Nuk thuhet kot se kur populli është në luftë, i nevojitet një gjeneral i mirë, ndërsa kur është në paqe një diplomat i mirë. Atanasi ishte i denuar gati tërë jetën, por historia e nderon si shtyllë të Kishës.

Vdiq me 3 maj 373 në Aleksandri. Festa e tij festohet më 2 maj. 


Veprat 
Adversus gentes (Kundër paganëve) është vepër që ndahet në dy pjesë: Bëhët fjalë mbi kotësinë e besimit pagan dhe mbi mënyrën sesi njeriu nëpërmes njohjes së shpirtit të vet dhe botës vjen deri tek njohja e Zotit të vërtetë. 

Libri dytë Oratio Verbi tregon pse Zoti mori natyrën tonë njerëzore.

Orationes tres contra Arianos (Tre fjalime kundër arianitëve) është një vepër e madhe dogmatike, në të cilën i hedh poshtë mësimet e Ariut dhe dëshmon se Jezusi është Zot dhe Njeri në një përson të vetëm. 

Më tutje shkruan mbi marrëveshjet në sinoda që ai udhëhoqi, qëllimi i të cilave është luftimi i mësimeve të gabuara. 

Pastaj shkruan edhe Jetën e shën Antonit abat, me të cilin takohet në shkretirë të Egjiptit. 

Atanazi ka edhe vepra tjera, më pak të njohura. Mirëpo edhe këto që i cekëm dëshmojnë trimërinë dhe mençurinë e Atanasit në mbrojtjen dhe dëshminë e fesë.

Atanazi u përvujtërua para Zotit dhe lejoi që shpirti i Tij ta udhëheqë, ta frymëzojë dhe ta drejtojë, dhe kështu të mbetet i dashur për bashkëkohësit e vet dhe për Kishën deri në ditët e sotme.*


*vazhdon-->*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Luani i Madh*
*(390  461)*

*Mund të mrekullohemi me kohërat e ndryshme, të cilat ishin sprovë dhe ftesë për njeriun për të realizuar qëllimet e mira të shpirtit të vet. Kjo ndodh me Luanin, i cili arriti që prej një diakoni të bëhët papë.*

*Sipas disa të dhënave Luani me prejardhje ishte etrusk, i lindur në Romë, në vitin 390. Jetoi në kohën kur Kisha kishte nevojë për të dhe si diakon dha një kontribut shumë të madh. Aso kohe papë ishte Celestini. Sigurisht që Celestini papë nuk ka menduar se provania hyjnore do të bëjë që më 440 në krye të Kishës të jetë pikërisht Luani, i cili do ta zëvëndësonte Celestinin. Luani ishte reformator i madh dhe në këtë kuptim shpesh herë edhe predikonte nëpër kisha. Nga Luani sot janë të ruajtura 96 fjalime, të mbajtura në raste të ndryshme liturgjike. Këto fjalime janë të shkurtëra por me përmbajtje të thellë doktrinare. Një prej pyetjeve doktrinare është ajo kur i drejtohet patriarkut të Konstantinopolit, Flavijanit, me rastin e krizës monofizite. Luani definon dy natyrat integrale dhe të plota të bashkuara në Krishtin, por jo të përziera. Kjo ishte edhe baza e Koncilit në Kalcedon në vitin 451.

Për Luanin, Kisha e bashkuar me kryet e vet Krishtin është Comunio sanctorum  bashkësi e shenjtërve, e cila rritet dhe ushqehet me sakramente të cilat bëhen efikase me Meshtarin e vet Krishtit. Prania e Krishtit është arsye e ekzistencës së ipeshkvit të Romës si i Pari i Kishës. Si vikar dhe zëvendës i Pjetrit, është në mënyrë të veçantë i bashkuar me Krishtin, papa është garant i integritetit të Kishës, si në planin e bashkimit sakramantal ashtuedhe në bashkësinë e shenjtërve. Po , ai është gjithnjë në concordia sacerdotum (Fjalimi 14,11) në lidhje me collegium caritatis (Fjalimi 5, 2; 6, 1; 12, 2). 

Luani ishte mësues i Kishës. Papa Benedikti XIV e shpall edhe zyrtarisht për mësues të Kishës. Luani e meritoi një titull të tillë, sepse me aktet zyrtare dhe me predikimet e fjalimet e ndryshme e tregon një intelegjencë të jashtzakonshme. Të gjitha së bashku ishin 143 sish.*

*Kur i kanosej rreziku Kishës dhe ishte në vështirësi, Luani diti aq mirë ta forcojë dhe ta ripërtrijë. Konstantinopoja u bë trashegimtare e Perandorisë Romake dhe kështu Lindja u forcua dhe priste që Roma, përkatësisht Perendimi të bjerë dhe të humbë lavdinë e vet. Luani vërtet nuk kishte mundësi të ndalë ramjen e Romës, por e shpetoi Kishën, të cilën e lidhi me Selinë e shenjtë. Sipas shumë teologëve Kisha Katolike nuk pati njeri më kompetent në Selinë e shenjtë se shën Luanin papë.* 

*Ja një fragment nga një fjalim i shën Luanit Mbi lindjen e Zotit tonë Jezu Krishtit:*

_Vëllezër të dashur, sot është lindja e Zotit tonë Jezu Krishtit. Të gëzohemi! Nuk ka vënd pikëllimi kur lind jeta, e cila asgjëson frikën nga vdekja, e cila nxit gëzimin deri në amshim... Arsyeja për gëzim është për të gjithë njerëzit, sepse të gjithë njerëzit janë mëkatarë. Klith nga gëzimi o i drejtë, u plotësua premtimi. Gëzohu o mëkatar, sepse t`u mundësua shpëtimi, falja. Gëzohu o pagan, sepse edhe ti je i ftuar në jetë. Biri i Zotit mori natyrën tonë njerëzore që të na pajtojë me Atin... Ashtu, pra, djalli, armiku i njeriut do të jetë i mundur. Zoti në natyrën njerëzore iu kundërshtua armikut të vjetër, ai pra do të përmirësojë atë që djalli e shkatërroi._

*Këtu shihet se si Luani flet me zemër duke ju drejtuar njerzëve si bari , si prind, si vëlla, si ai i cili tregon dashurinë për të gjithë.

Jeta e shën Luanit na mëson se ajo është një thesar i cili duhet gjithnjë të zbulohet dhe të shkelqejë dhe kështu të arrijë kulminacionin e vet. Luani shkelqeu si diakon, për të vazhduar në shkallën më të lartën si zëvëndës i shën Pjetrit në Selinë e shenjtë.*


*vazhdon-->*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Bazili i Madh*
*(330 – 380)*


*Rrallë mund të takojmë familje si ishte ajo e Bazilit. Ishin tre vëllezër dhe të gjithë ishin ipeshkvij: Bazili, Pjetri dhe Gregori. Që të tretë janë shenjtër. Gjyshi i tyre kishte vdekur si martir në kohën e Dioklecianit. Gjyshja e tyre Makrina, po ashtu shenjtëreshë, kishte ndikim në nipat e vet. Edhe kjo kishte përjetuar shumë kryqe, duke u fshehur nëpër male për një kohë të gjatë nga ata që pareshtur i salvonin të krishterët. Nëna e këtyre tre shenjtërve, Emilia, po ashtu është shenjtëreshë.*

*Prindërit e tyre i kishin dhjetë fëmijë. Më i madhi ndër ta ishte Bazili i cili lindi rreth vitit 330. Vëllai i tij Pjetri ishte ipeshkëv i Sebastës, ndërsa motra e tij, e pagëzuar në emër të gjyshes Makrina, ishte rregulltare dhe është e shpallur shenjtëreshë. Kështu në këtë familje numërohen gjashtë shenjtër.*

*Bazili mësimet e para i mori nga babai i tij, i cili ishte orator i madh. Pastaj shkollimet e larta i vazhdoi në Cezare, Konstantinopojë dhe Athinë. Kur kthehet nga studimet, nën ndikimin e motrës, tërë pasurinë ua ndan të varfërve. Pagëzohet në vitin 356 dhe tërhiqet në vëtmi.*

*Në Athinë Bazili përsoset në filozofi dhe retorikë. Kryeqyteti grek ishte qendra më e njohur botërore e retorikës. Aty filozofia kishte katër katedra dhe secila ishte më e fortë se tjetra. Këtu Bazili më së tepërmi shoqërohet me Gregorin e Naziancit. Për këto kohëra të kaluara së bashku me shën Bazilin, shën Gregori thotë se “ne kemi njohur vetëm dy rrugë: njëra për shkollë e tjetra për kishë”. Kur kthehet në vendlindje, befasohet për ndërrime të shumta që ishin bërë. Gjyshja dhe i ati i kishin vdekur. Ndërsa nëna me të bijen Makrinen dhe të birin Pjetrin ishin tërhequr në një vend tjetër. Pas pak kohe Bazili e pranon ftesën që të jetë ligjerues në vënd të babait të vet në Cezare.*

*Bazili kishte aftësi të madhe dhe njerëzit e nderonin. Pikërisht kjo e bëri që të tërhiqet në vetmi. Ai këtë e bëri atëherë kur arianizmi bënte çrregullime të mëdha në popull, sepse sikurse kemi thënë më parë kishte ndikim në popull. Ndoshta na duket e pa kuptimt në rastin më të vështirë që përjetonte Kisha, njerëzit siç ishte Bazili, të tërhiqen. Por vetmitarët bënin punë të madhe, sepse me uratë dhe pendesë jepnin ndihmën më të madhen që mund të jepet në pikëpamje shpirtërore.*

*Qyteti ishte i mjeruar, kishte të salvuar, të mërguar, njerëzit disi ishin si të humbur... 

Bazili në vitin 359 kthehet në Kapadoki dhe bashkohet me nënën dhe motrën e vet në një kuvend.*

*Nga ky vend i shkruan shokut të vet Gregorit se është stabilizuar dhe nga këtu dëshiron t`i kryejë udhëtimet e veta. I vjen keq që shpresa se do të jetonin dhe vepronin së bashku, kishte mbetur e pa realizuar. Pesë vite shkëmbyen letra mes veti. Letrat e tyre mbeten rregulla të rregulltarisë në Lindje. Duke e parë jetën dhe veprimtarinë e Bazilit, Euzebi e thërret në Cezare dhe për pesë vite është dora e djathtë e tij. Më vonë e shuguron për meshtar dhe pastaj për ipeshkëv. Armiqtë e tij e përqeshnin dhe kundërshtonin pse në këtë gjendje e shuguron, kur vërtet ai ishte dobësuar dhe ishte shëndetlig. Atëherë ipeshkvi pyet: A ju nevojitet juve ipeshkvi atlet, apo mësues dhe mbrojtës i fesë? Bazili merr vendin e selisë ipeshkvore në vitin 370.* 

*Si ipeshkëv bënte reforma të mëdha në Kishë. E shuguroi për ipeshkëv Gregorin e Nazijancit dhe vëllanë e vet Gregorin e Nisës, që të kujdesen me një detyrë të posaçme për edukimin e klerit. Themelon shumë shtëpi për pleq dhe të sëmurë. Kishte kujdes të posaçëm për skamnorë dhe udhëtarë. Kështu një pjesë e Cezaresë merr emrin Basiliada. Në të njejtën kohë kishte problem me paganë, të cilët i krijonin probleme Kishës. Në Cezare vendoset edhe perandori, vetëm e vetëm që ta frikësojë Bazilin, por ky nuk trembej prej tij. Ndodhi që tri herë t`ia ndalojë kungimin, sepse ishte përkrahës i arianizmit. Ky perandor tri herë tentoi ta largojë nga selia ipeshkvore Bazilin, por thonë sesi të tri herët mrekkullisht iu thye penda, para se ta nënshkruante urdhëresën. Këtë e rrëfen një historian me emrin Teodot. Për t`u mbrojtur sa më mirë nga arianizmi, Bazili bën koalicion me të gjithë ipeshkvijtë që i qëndronin besnikë marrëveshjës së Nicesë. Ndihmë të madhe kishte edhe nga Atanasi prej Perëndimit. Bazili arrin që ta dobësojë dukshëm arianizmin, por jo edhe ta shkatërrojë në tërësi, sepse ai vdesë në kohën më të mirën, në moshën pesëdhjetë vjeçare.*

*Bazili u quajt dhe mbeti njeri i madh, sepse ishte intelektual, i shenjtë dhe i pa lodhshëm në veprimtarinë baritore. Ai thoshte: Meritat nuk janë të miat, por të Zotit, ndërsa pësimet janë për arsye të mëkatëve të mia.* 

*Veprat dogmatike* 
*Adversus Eunomium – Kundër Eunomit. Eunomi ishte ipeshkëv dhe shtyllë e arianizmit. Ai kishte shkruar një apologji në të cilën ndër të tjera thekson se Krishti është krijesë e Atit, i ndryshëm (“anômois”) nga Ati, sepse është i lindur, ndërsa qenia e Zotit përbëhët nga “to agenneton einai” (esenca e palindur). Pohonte se Ati është i gjithëpushtetshëm, i vetmi i pakrijuar, ndërsa Biri, pasi është i lindur, është i ndryshëm nga Ati, është më i vogël, sepse nuk është “ab aeterno” (nga amshimi) si Ati. Këtë mësim e mohon në tërësi Bazili në librin e parë. Në librin e dytë Bazili flet mbi ngjajshmërinë e Atit dhe Birit, ndërsa në librin e tretë mbi hyjninë e Shpirtit Shenjt.*

*De Spiritu Sancto (Shpirti Shenjt). Këtu Bazili mbron fenë e drejtë të doksologjisë Gloria Patri per Filium in Spirito Sancto – Lavdi Atit nëpër Birin në Shpirtin Shenjt duke ju përmbajt kësaj lavdie sepse përmban të vërtetën e Trinisë Shenjte. Bazili thotë se Shpirtit Shenjt i takon lavdia sikurse Atit dhe Birit. Nuk e perdor fjalën Zot për Shpirtin Shenjt, me qëllim që t`i kthejë edhe macedonijanet në fenë e vërtetë në krye me shokun e vet Eustatin, por për fat të keq nuk ia arriti këtij qëllimi.* 


*Predikimet dhe fjalimet*
*In Hexaemeron – Mbi gjashtë ditët (e krijimit). Këto janë predikime karizmatike. Ishin shumë të çmuara në atë kohë. Shën Gregori thoshte: Sa herë e marr këtë vepër në dorë, e ndiej vehtën më afër Zotit dhe më duket se para vetes e kam veprën e krijimit.*

*Sermones (Fjalimet). Bazili këtu flet për pendesën, lutjen, mendjelehtësinë, pasurinë, urrejtjen etj. Ai kritikon rrept pasanikët të cilët mbledhin pasuri, e cila ngadale ua shkatërron shpirtin e tyre, dhe në anën tjetër dëmton të varfërit edhe më tepër.* 


*Veprat asketike*
*Ishin tetëdhjetë rregullore për jetën e krishterë. Kjo vepër nuk është vetëm për vetmitarë, por për të gjithë të krishterët. Pastaj vijnë rregulloret e mëdha për jetën vetmitare. Në rregulloret të cilat quhen të vogla janë gjithësejt 313. Këto quhen edhe casus conscientiae (çështje të ndërgjegjes). Janë përgjigje të shkurtëra në pyetje konkrete, të cilat i bëjnë vetmitarët. Të dy rregulloret, që quhen Asceticon, janë të formuara si pyetje-përgjigje.*

*Ka edhe libra tjerë, të cilët bëjnë fjalë për mësimin e të rinjëve dhe të gjithë njerëzve. Shën Bazili udhëzonë që t`i ruajnë vlerat fetare dhe që të ruhen nga paganizmi.*


*vazhdon-->*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Origjeni*
*(185.....)*


*Origjeni shpirtërisht ishte një ndër njerëzit më të fortit. Thonë se vetëm Augustini ka qenë me një përshpirtëri të tillë. Ata që e njihnin, thonin se sa më tepër njeriu që e njihte, aq më tepër bëhëj edhe e donte. Gjithnjë e më tepër i tërhiqte njerëzit për ta dashur dhe nderuar. Gjithmonë befasonte sepse gjurmonte, hulumtonte shumë dhe gjithnjë u jepte diçka të re. Euzebi historian e nderonte shumë dhe thoshte se ishte shkrimtari më i madhi asaj kohe.*

*Origjeni u rrit në frymën e krishterë dhe gjithnjë e më tepër përparonte në dijeni. I ati i tij mburrej me të, sikurse ta dinte se ka ardhmëri dhe do të bëhëj i madh para Zotit dhe para njerzëve. Kur ia burgosin babain edhe Origjeni dëshiron të shkojë me të në burg, por këtë ia ndalon nëna e tij, duke ia fshehur gjësendet personale. Ky nëpërmes letrave të shumta e ngushëllonte babain e vet në burg.* 

*Babai i Origjenit, Leonidi, denohet me vdekje martire gjatë sundimit të Septim Severit, kinëse për mashtrime të shumta. Ai në të vërtetë ishte njeri i mirë dhe punëtor i madh. Tërë pasuria që kishte fituar, e që ishte shumë e madhe, iu konfiskua. Nëna e Origjenit mbeti e shkretë, e varfër  e kishte shtatë fëmijë. Më i madhi prej tyre ishte Origjeni. Një ndihmë materiale ju mundësua nga dikush në Aleksandri, por nuk e pranuan, sepse mendonin se bëmirësi është me fe pagane. Për këtë familje feja e pastër vlente më shumë se të gjitha pasuritë tokësore. Origjeni me një rast takohet me ipeshkvin e Aleksandrisë, Demetrin, i cili e pranon në shkollën katekistike dhe ai kështu bëhët mësues. Këtë shkollë Origjeni e udhëheq njëzet e tetë vite. Sa i përket jetës, jetonte një jetë vërtet asketike. Në një jetë të tillë i ftonte edhe nxënësit e vet.* 

*Si ligjerues i njohur i shkollës katekistike, rreth tij mblidheshin itelektualë të mëdhenj të asaj kohe, me të cilët bisedonte për probleme të ndryshme, pra edhe për filozofinë. Kjo e shtyri Origjenin të merret më seriozisht edhe me filozofinë, të cilën vendosi ta studiojë në shkollën e Amoni Sakasit, i cili ligjëronte filozofinë e Platonit. Tani Origjeni e kupton se ka bërë një gabim të madh në fëmijëri. Për të mbijetuar ai dhe familja e tij kishte shitur libra të rëndësishme të autorëve grekë, që tani e sheh se i mungojnë. Pas shkollës që e kreu, ligjëronte vetëm për të rritur, sa që mori famë të madhe në popull. Njerëzit e ftonin nga të gjitha anët për ligjërata, biseda, këshilla etj. Udhëtonte edhe në Romë, Arabi, Greqi, Antioki e gjetiu.*

*Origjeni ishte njeri i përshpirtshëm. Edhe derisa ishte laik, me atë dije të madhe predikonte fjalën e Zotit. Më vonë u shugurua meshtar. Por e perjashtuan, pasiqë bëri një gabim të madh: duke dashur t`u ikte tundimeve, lejoi që ta kastrojnë. Për këtë arsye u detyrua ta lëshojë Aleksandrinë dhe të vendoset në Cezare. Atje themeloi një shkollë e cila kishte ndikim të madh dhe ishte shumë më e fortë se ajo e Aleksandrisë. Në këtë shkollë ai ligjëroi njëzet vite.*

*Në vitin 250 u bë një salvim i madh ndaj të krishterëve. Gjaku i tyre shkonte si lumi. Ishte tmerr i madh, sepse perandori Deciu, si një kafshë e tërbuar me një sistem djallëzor filloi të vrasë në rend të parë klerin, pastaj intelektualët e krishterë. Me këto metoda drastike mendonte ta frikësojë popullin e thjeshtë. A thua nuk thotë edhe Ungjilli: Bjeri bariut, e delet do të shpërndahen.*

*Origjeni e dinte mirë se nuk mund t`i shpetojë këtij salvimi. Ai shpirtërisht, moralisht dhe fetarisht ishte i përgatitur. Edhe më tepër e dinte se do t`i ndodhë një gjë e tillë, sepse të njëjtën gjë e kishte përjetuar edhe babai i tij.

Fatëkeqësisht, parandjenja e tij u realizua. Nuk shkoi shumë kohë kur edhe Origjenin e burgosën dhe e munduan në mënyrat më barbare. Historiani i famshëm i asaj kohe, Euzebi, thotë për të:* 
_Ai pësoi mundime të renda, por u bëri ballë trimërisht. Nga burgu e lëshuan gati të vdekur. Zemra e madhe e Origjenit pushoi së rrahuri vetëm tri ditë pas lirimit nga burgu.
Kështu u shua jeta e një filologu të madh, një historiani të shkëlqyeshëm, një filozofi, teologu dhe egzegeti të dalluar._

*Sipas Euzebit, Origjeni kishte shkruar mbi dy mijë tituj, ndersa shën Jeronimi thotë rreth tetëqind tituj. Sido që të jetë, për Origjenin mund të themi se ishte punëtor i madh dhe i palodhshëm në shumë lëmi. Natyrisht se në punën e vet të palodhshme bëri edhe gabime në pikpëpamje teologjike dhe dogmatike, por ai vetë thotë: Dua që jeta ime dhe veprat e mia të më japin të drejtë të quhem i krishterë.*

*Veprat e Origjenit*
*Predikime dhe komente, Kundër Celsit, Mbi lutjen, Kohorta mbi martirët...
Vepra e tij më e njohura është Contra Celsum në të cilën shihet një pasuri e madhe e Origjenit. Këtë vepër ai e bën me shkas. Shën Ambrozi i shkruan Origjenit që t`i kundërshtojë mësimeve të Celzit, i cili mësonte se Jezusi ishte mashtrues dhe falltar, të tillë kanë qenë edhe apostujt, prandaj i thërret të krishterët që të kyçen në politiken e shtetit, pastaj edhe shteti do të kujdeset për ta. Celzi i thërret të krishterët në kolaboracionizem.*

*Origjeni më së pari studion mendimet e këtij heretiku, prandaj fillon të përgjigjet me radhë. Origjeni thotë se të krishterët nuk mund t`i përkasin këtij shteti, i cili pikësynim ka interesin e vet dhe është i lidhur me paganizëm dhe idhujtari. Derisa shteti është me ide të tilla, nuk mund të ketë urë në mes të krishterëve dhe paganëve. Sepse këto rrugë dallojnë në mes veti dhe nuk e kanë qëllimin e njejtë.*

*Origjeni ishte njeri i madh, punëtor, asket dhe plotësisht jetoi për Zotin dhe në shërbim të njerëzve. Tërë jetën e vet e shkriu për t`u ndihmuar njerëzve që ta njohin, ta duan dhe të shkojnë pas Krishtit. Edhe në çastet më të vështira të jetës së vet, kur përjetoi tortura të ndryshme, qëndroi besnik parimeve ungjillore. Me fe, shpresë dhe dashuri e pranoi kelkun e mundimeve, por nuk e tradhtoi Mësuesin e vet, të cilit i sherbeu tërë jetën.*


*vazhdon-->*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Çirili i Jerusalemit*
*(313 386)*


*Çirili u lind në Jerusalem rreth viteve 313 Në Jerusalem u edukua dhe fitoi diturinë. Për meshtar u shugurua në moshën tridhjetë vjeçare. Njihet si katekist i madh. Ishte ipeshkëv i Aleksandrisë. Edhe Çirili e përjetoi fatin e shumë shokëve, të cilët kishin probleme dhe kokëçarje të madhe me arianizmin. Shumë njerëz me ndikim që kishin në popull pranuan këtë herezë dhe Kisha vuante shumë nga ata. E keqja që vinte nga arianitët ishte se ata kishin ndikim aq të madh, sa që edhe ipeshkvijtë i largonin nga selitë e tyre, siç e cekëm edhe më lart. Edhe Çirili tri herë ishte i larguar nga selia e tij në Jerusalem , sepse u qendronte besnik mendimeve që ishin thënë në Koncilin e Nicesë. Gjithashtu edhe në Koncilin e Konstantinopolit (v. 381) u hodhën poshtë mendimet dhe mesimet e arianizmit.*

*Çirili ishte i fortë me qëndrim dinjitoz, që nuk lëshonte pe në gjërat qenësore. Pikërisht kjo e bëri atë të madh. Ai luftoi dhe ngadhënjeu mbi mësimet e arianizmit, sepse i shërbeu Krishtit ashtu si Ai kërkoi.

Sa u përket shkrimeve të tija, janë të ruajtura 24 predikime katehistike, të cilat i kishte mbajtur në bazilikën e Varrit të shenjtë dhe në kapelen e Ngjalljes së Jezusit. Në këto predikime Çirili shtjellon të vërtetat e fesë në tri sakramentet: pagëzimin, krezmimin dhe Kungimin e shenjtë. Ndërsa në 14 predikimet tjera flet dhe spjegon Besojmen. Shpesh herë këto predikime i ndërlidhte me jetën e përditshme. Ishte i lehtë për t`u kuptuar. Ndërsa me predikimet e veta dëshmon se e njeh mirë njeriun si krijesë të Zotit me të gjitha të mirat dhe të këqijat në vete.

Shumë njerëz kërkonin nga ai mësime dhe konsultime të ndryshme. p. sh. disa paganë kërkonin këshilla, sepse donin të martohen me vajza të krishtera. 

Çirili u thonte se motivi për të cilin dëshironi të kaloni në fenë e krishterë nuk është i lartë dhe i mirë, por sidoqoftë më duhet të them se je i caktuar për shëlbim. Zotëria është ai i cili të zuri me grep, por jo që ta marrë jetën veçse ta sigurosh edhe atëherë kur e ndërron këtë jetë. Ai lejon që të vdesim por me fuqinë hyjnore të veten na ngjall për jetën e pasosur. Pra, mos harro se edhe apostulli thotë: duhet të vdesim për kah mëkati e të jetojmë në drejtësi. Prandaj vdis për kah mëkati, që nga dita e sotme të jetosh. 

Në këtë mësim shihet thjeshtësia dhe mësimi mjaft bindës i Çirilit.
Kjo është vetëm një pjesë e jetës së Çirilit, i cili u shqua si bari i mirë për ta ruajtur grigjën që Kryebariu ia kishte lënë në kujdes.

Ai për Kishën thotë se është katolike sepse është e përhapur në katër anët e botës, sepse ajo mëson të gjitha dogmat për të mirën e njerëzimit që të vijnë deri tek njohuria e vërtetë. Quhet Kishë për arsye se i thërret dhe i ka të gjithë njerëzit e të gjitha shtresat të cilët i nënshtrohen dhe e adhurojnë një Zot të vetëm: qeveritarët dhe të nënshtruarit, të dijshmit e të pa dijshmit, të pasurit e të varfërit. Të gjithë së bashku e përbëjnë një Kishë të vetme.*

*Çirili ishte gojëtar i madh i shekullit të katërt. Nuk e kishte në kujdes të futej thellë në teologji, por të vërtetat e fesë i flet thjesht dhe me një fjalor popullor. 

Çirili vdiq me 18 mars 386. Papa Luani i XIII e shpalli Mësues të Kishës në vitin 1882.*


*vazhdon-->*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Gregori i Nisës*
*(335  ~394)*


*Ishte vëllai i Bazilit, i lindur rreth vitit 335. U martua rreth vitit 365, por nuk pati fat të jetojë shumë në martesë. Ndoshta ky ishte edhe plani i Zotit që t`i vdesë gruaja, sepse tani tërhiqet në vetmi të vëllai dhe nëna e vet. Në lutje dhe meditim Gregori vendos të bëhet meshtar, por nuk dihet data as viti. Rreth vitit 376 Bazili e shuguron për ipeshkëv të Nises. Edhe ky përjeton të njejtat vuajtje nga arianet.* 

*Ishte i larguar prej selisë së vet për dy vite por u kthye pas vdekjes se perandorit. Merr pjesë në Koncilin e Antiokisë në vitin 379 dhe zgjidhet metropolit i Sebastës dhe Pontit. Në vitin 381 merr pjesë edhe në Koncilin e parë të Konstantinopojës. Vdes rreth vitit 394.*

*Gregori ishte nderues i madh i Origenit, por edhe një ndër mëndimtarët më të mëdhenj të Kapadokisë. Teologët dhe shokët e quanin edhe mistik. Ishte shumë i thellë në mendime. Duke e nderuar tepër Origenin, edhe Gregori humbet pak në mjegullina të mësimit të gabuar. Gregori ishte platonist dhe neoplatonist. Stilin e shkrimit e kishte shumë të rëndë dhe artistik. Përmbajtja ishte subtile dhe abstrakte.* 

*Për fund për këta tre burra të mëdhenj të asaj kohe mund të konkludojmë: 
Në qoftë se Bazili ishte dora që punonte, Gregori i Nazijancit ishte goja e cila foli, ndërsa Gregori i Nisës ishte koka e cila kishte mendime të thella. Kjo është një lidhje e përbashkët e tyre, sepse secili prej tyre duke bashkëpunuar mes veti e dhanë një kontribut të përbashkët për të mirën dhe dobinë e Kishës në atë kohë, e cila ishte e rrezikuar prej arianizmit.*

*Veprimtaria*
*Chatechesis magna (Kateheza e madhe) është vepra më e mira e tij. Këtu Gregori shtjellon gjërat kryesore dogmatike: Trininë Shenjte, kristologjinë, soteriologjinë dhe në fund flet mbi pagëzimin dhe eukaristinë.*

*Antihereticus adversus Apollinarem  Kunder Apolinarit dhe herezive të tija. Këtë vepër e ka shkruar kah fundi i jetës së tij.* 

*Adversus Eunomium  Kundër Eunomit. Është kjo një vepër polemizuese. Edhe vëllau tij Bazili shkruan një vepër me të njejtin titull. Pasi Eunomi ia kthen përgjigjen Bazilit, tani ndërhyn Gregori, i cili e mbron Bazilin dhe njëherit me argumente i mohon të gjitha mësimet e arianizmit. Në këtë vepër ndër të tjera Gregori argumenton besimin në hyjninë e Birit dhe Shpirtit Shenjt.*

*Gregori ka edhe vepra të tjera, si p. sh. De anima et resurectione (Mbi shpirtin dhe ringjalljen).Vepra përmban dialogun mes tij dhe motrës Makrinës, me të cilën flet mbi vdekjen dhe ringjalljen.*

*Vita sanctae Macrinae  Jeta e shën Makrines. Është një vepër e cila tregon jetën e familjes së tyre si familje të ndershme me besim të fortë.*

*Për fund vlen të përmendet një fjalim lamtumirës në Koncilin e Konstantinopojes, kur e akuzojnë se aty ka ardhur ilegalisht:*

*Lamtumirë bazilikë e lavdishme, lamtumirë apostuj të shenjtë, lamtumirë selia ipeshkvore, lamtumirë qytet i lavdishëm, i njohur për fenë tënde dhe për dashurinë në Jezu Krishtin. Them lamtumirë Lindje dhe Perëndim, për çka edhe aq shumë luftova. Isha i nënshtruar luftrave. Lamtumirë fëmijë të dashur. Ruane trashëgimin që morët. Kujtoni e mos i harroni mundimet e mia. Hiri i Zotit tonë Jezu Krishtit qëndroftë përgjithmonë me ju.*

*Gregori tërhiqet në tokën e vet, të familjes së vet dhe ashtu si vetmitar lutej, meditonte, punonte dhe studionte.

Gregori ishte teolog dhe mistik, nuk i mungonte as askeza. Kur ishte i shqetësuar, ai gjente fuqi dhe qetësohej në Zotin nëpërmes uratës dhe përshpirtërisë. Si karakter ishte shumë i ndieshëm, por i flaktë dhe i zjarrtë për të vërtetat e fesë. Ishte kategorik në mësime dhe qortime. Sikurse ylli që del e nuk di të përëndojë, i tillë ishte edhe Gregori.*

*Edhe pse ishte i martuar, besojmë se plani i Zotit ishte që herët t`i vdesë gruaja dhe që të mos martohej më. Këtë e kupton edhe vetë Gregori, se Zoti e thërret për diçka më të madhe dhe më të vlefshme. Shën Gregori me jetën dhe veprat e veta bëri të numërohët ndër të zgjedhurit dhe shenjtërit e Zotit.*


*vazhdon-->*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Shën Ambrozi*
*(~340 – 397)*


*Jeta e Ambrozit është interesante. Ai arriti që nga ministri i punëve të brendshme të bëhët kryeipeshkëv i Kryeipeshkvisë më të madhe në botë, Milanos.

Ambrozi u lind në Gali, në Trier , rreth vitit 340. Ati i tij ishte prefekt. Rrjedh prej një familjeje të krishterë. Si fëmijë vjen në Romë dhe atje studion të drejtën dhe klasikët. Pikërisht kjo ia mundëson të ketë një karierë të lavdishme. Më së pari shërbeu në Mitrovicë (Srijem). Rreth vitit 373 emërohet udhëheqës i krahinës së Emilisë dhe Ligurisë me seli në Milano. Në këtë funksion arriti tepër i ri, në moshën tridhjetë vjeçare.

Në vitin 374 vdes ipeshkvi i Milanos, i cili ishte mik i mirë dhe dashamir i oborrit mbretëror, por edhe simpatizues i arianizmit. Tani duhej të zgjidhej ipeshkvi i ri, por konfliktet ndërfetare ishin të mëdha dhe kishin shkaktuar trazira të shumta. Çdo gjë ishte turbulluar në pikëpamje fetare në mes të krishterëve, për shkak të arianizmit.

Ndodhi që me një rast të mbahej një mbledhje ndër fetare në të cilën merr pjesë edhe Ambrozi për ta qetësuar gjendjen, nëse kërkon nevoja. Aty në atë mbledhje u dëgjua një zë nga jashtë: E duam Ambrozin për ipeshkëv. Por ai nuk ishte ende i pagëzuar, ishte katekumen që përgatitej për pagëzim. Nuk dihej se kush e lëshoi këtë zë, por thonë se ishte zë fëmije. Njerëzit e tubuar me vëmendje e dëgjojnë këtë zë dhe njëzëri kërkojnë nga Ambrozi për të pranuar ftesën. Ndërkaq Ambrozi arsyetohej se ende nuk është pagëzuar. Pas shumë lutjeve e pranon dhe së shpejti pagëzohet, shugurohet për meshtar dhe pastaj për ipeshkëv. Nuk është e tepërt të thuhet se shën Ambrozi është ipeshkvi më i madh dhe më i njohur në historinë e Kryeipeshkvisë së Milanos. 

Vepra e parë e Ambrozit, që u pelqeu njerzëve dhe Zotit, ishte: shiti krejt çka pati dhe të gjitha mjetet ua ndau skamnorëve. Kjo tregon se Ambrozi do të jetojë për ta dhe prej tyre. Pastaj prapë fillon shkollimin për të pasur njohuri sa më të madhe fetare. Në veçanti studioi Origenin, Atanasin, Çirilin e Jeruzalemit, Bazilin etj. Por para se gjithash studioi Shkrimin shenjt, pa të cilin nuk ka jetë, ushtrohej edhe në jetën asketike. Kështu në këtë mënyrë ai përgatitej t`u nënshtrohet plotësisht ligjeve dhe urdhërimeve të Zotit, që si bari të mund sa më mirë t`i shërbejë grigjës që Zoti ia besoi. 

Ambrozi e kishte vështirë për ta udhëhequr Kishën. Fillimisht problem i paraqiste zgjedhja e tij për ipeshkëv, në kohën kur ai nuk kishte njohuri të madhe fetare, ishte katekumen. Por me përpjekje maksimale arriti t`i përballojë të gjitha vështërsitë dhe Kisha nën udhëheqjën e tij vërrtet lulëzoi. Ambrozi kishte një këshilltar të thjeshtë, por shumë të mirë, i cili quhej Simplici, meshtar. Ky bëri që Ambrozi të arrijë shumë në jetë. Ambrozi shpejt e kuptoi se Ungjilli nuk mësohet, por jetohet. 

Ishte gjithmonë i rrethuar me njerëz. Ai jetonte për ta. Një herë shën Augustini kishte dëshirë të takohej me të, por nuk arriti nga turma e madhe e njerëzve që, ndërsa shën Ambrozi predikonte, ata e kishin rrethuar. Ambrozi duke e jetuar dhe përjetuar Ungjillin, u bë predikatar i famshëm i asaj kohe. Sa herë që predikonte, katedralja mbushej plot e përplot me njerëz të të gjitha moshave. 

Ishte trim dhe nuk frikësohej. Me predikimet e veta mundohej t`i bindë edhe zemrat e pushtetarëve. Në këtë kohë mbretë ishte Graciani, të cilit predikimet e shën Ambrozit i pëlqenin pamasë, saqë një ditë e thirri që t`i mbajë mësim feje. Ambrozi për dallim nga paraardhësit dhe pasardhësit e vet, bëri shumë në kthimin e njerzëve nga herezitë e ndryshme, duke u ndihmuar që ta njohin fenë e vëretetë të Jezu Krishtit.

Për shkak të arianizmit, shën Ambrozi erdhi në konflikt me Teodozin perandor. Për këtë arsye shën Ambrozi disa herë e sulmon Teodozin në predikimet e veta. 

Fatëmirësisht Ambrozi pati ndikim edhe mbi të. Me një rast Teodozi kishte dhënë urdhër të rrëxohet një tempull në Eufrat dhe bëri që prapë atë ta ndërtojë. Deri atëherë nuk kishte ndodhur që një perandor të përkulej para ipeshkvit, siç bëri Teodozi para shën Ambrozit. Teodozi perandor për një gjeneral të vetin, kishte vrarë 7000 vetë. Shën Ambrozi jo vetëm që denon një masakër të tillë, por Teodozin e largon prej Kishës, duke thënë: Në qoftë se Teodozi është mbret dhe ka ndikim në kishë, kjo nuk do të thotë se është mbi të gjithë dhe se ka të drejtë të bëjë çka të dojë. Dihet kush është përgjegjës për Kishë. Teodozi proteston rreptë për ofendimet që ia bëri shën Ambrozi, por ky nuk e terhoqi vendimin. Teodozi perandor u detyrua Natën e Krishtlindjes në vitin 390 të vishet me rroba pendestare dhe haptazi, para të gjithë atyre besimtarëve të shumtë që ishin në kishë, të kërkoj falje për krimin e bërë. Kjo vërtet ishte mrekulli, që ndikoi pozitivisht në vetë Teodozin, i cili tani e tutje jetoi si besimtar i mirë, pa tentuar që të ngritet mbi të gjithë dhe të bëjë siç bënin përandorët e tjerë.*


*Veprat* 
*Të shumta janë veprat e shën Ambrozit dhe mjaft tërheqëse.*

*Veprat mbi Shkrimin shenjt* 

*Veprat egzegetike:*
*a) Shpjegimi i Ungjillit sipas Lukës. Kjo vepër ka vlerë shpirtërore dhe dogmatike. Në këtë vepër ruhen edhe disa fletë të kushtuara Zonjës së Bekuar, duke e pasur parasysh se vetëm në Ungjillin sipas Lukës shkruhet mbi Zonjën.*

*b) Hexaemeron – Mbi gjashtë ditët e krijimit. Kjo është një vepër e ndarë në gjashtë vëllime dhe përfshin nëntë fjalime të mbajtura në Javën e Madhe. Në këto fjalime vërejmë se Ambrozi i çmon shumë Origenin dhe Bazilin, por shën Ambrozi thellohet shumë me tepër në mendimet e tyre.*

*c) De paradiso – Mbi parajsën. Kjo vepër është një komentim mbi parajsën e tokës dhe ramjen e njeriut të parë. Këtu ka edhe raste kur polemizon me gnostikët, maniheistët dhe arianët, sekte të ndryshme të asaj kohe.*

*Ambrozi ka edhe vepra tjera që i përkasin kësaj lëmie, por që janë ndoshta më pak të rëndësishme.* 

*Veprat morale asketike:*
*a) De officiis ministrorum – Mbi detyrat e njerëzve të Kishës. Vepra është shkruar sipas modelit të Ciceronit. Kjo vepër ndahet në tri pjesë: në pjesën e parë Ambrozi flet për ndershmërinë si virtyt nga i cili rrjedhi urtia, drejtësia, forca. Pjesa e dytë flet mbi interesat, vlerat njerëzore, për ta përmbyllur me mendimin se e vlefshme është çdo gjë që e përcjell dashuria, butësia, mirësia dhe lëmosha. Në pjesën e tretë Ambrozi mundohet të argumentojë lidhjen e ngushtë në mes nderit dhe vlerave tjera jetësore. Shën Ambrozi mendon se i krishtëri duhet t`i japë rëndësi të veçantë nderit. Nëse është nevoja, i krishteri edhe me jetë duhet të paguajë për mos ta çnderuar besimin në Zotin. A thua nuk vepruan kështu edhe martirët para nesh?* 

*Ambrozi shkruan edhe disa vepra mbi virgjërinë.*

*Veprat dogmatike:*
*a) De fide, ad Gratianum – Mbi fenë, drejtuar Gracianit. Graciani ishte perandor dhe kërkon nga Ambrozi që të shkruajë mbi fenë, për ta mbrojtur atë prej heretikëve, gjegjësisht të shkruajë për hyjninë e Fjalës së mishëruar. Vepra ka pasur pesë vëllime. Ambrozi argumenton se Biri është i njëgjëjtë me Atin, dhe se Ai nuk ka pasur fillim dhe nuk ka mbarim. Biri nuk është i krijuar. Ai është i mirë sikurse Ati dhe është Zot i vërtetë. Biri nuk ka hyjni tjetër veçse të njejtë sikurse ka edhe Ati.*

*b) De Spiritu Sancto – Mbi Shpirtin Shenjt. Qëllimi këtij shkrimi ishte, sikurse vepra e parë, argumentimi i hyjnisë së Shpirtit Shenjt, i cili është i ngjashëm me Atin dhe Birin.* 

*c) De sacramentis dhe De mysteriis – Sakramentet dhe Misteret. Është kjo një katehezë për të pagëzuarit e rinjë. Këtu Ambrozi bukur shpjegon pagëzimin, krezmimin dhe kungimin.*

*Mendoj se është me rëndësi që t`i cekim edhe disa fjalime. Këtu po e citojmë fjalimin që mbajti me rastin e vdekjes së Valentinianit perandor. Perandori vdiq si katekumen. Vdiq në moshën 22 vjeçare. Ambrozi ndër të tjera tha: Në qoftë se martirët janë të larë me gjak, ky Valentiniani është i larë me përshpirtëri dhe vendosmëri që ta ndjekë Jezu Krishtin.* 

*Edhe pak fjalë si përfundim për shën Ambrozin. Ky shenjt jetoi dhe punoi në kushte dhe rrethana të vështira dhe të rrezikshme, kur dominonte kriza e madhe në mes shtetit dhe Kishës. Lirisht mund të themi se shën Ambrozi ishte njeriu i duhur, në vendin e duhur dhe në kohën e duhur, i cili nuk lejoi që perandori me autoritetin dhe fuqinë e vet të udhëhiqte Kishën siç kishin bërë më parë. Për më tepër ai nuk lejoi as shkeljen e ligjit dhe moralit nga askush, qoftë ai edhe mbret. Ambrozi arrinë që t`i çrrënjosë këto dukuri negative. Ambrozi me askend nuk ishte në armiqësi, pra as me shtetin. Ai në këtë mënyrë e mbronte edhe autonominë e Kishës.*


*vazhdon-->*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Gjon Gojarti*
*(~344  407)* 


*Gjoni u lind në Antioki, në një familje të pasur fisnore, rreth vitit 344. Babai i tij quhej Secund dhe nëna Antuza. Secundi ishte oficer i lartë dhe vdes i ri, ndërsa nëna e merr tërë barrën për rritjen dhe edukimin e Gjonit dhe motrës së tij që ishte më e madhe. Gjoni pagëzohet në moshën tetëmbdhjetë vjeçare dhe studion retorikën dhe filozofinë.*

*Në fillim ishte në shërbim të shtetit, por nuk e gjeti veten aty. Së shpejti u largua dhe hyri në kuvend në Diadorë. Ndërkohë i vdes edhe nëna. Ai këtu në kuvend jeton gjashtë vite të rrepta asketike. Ishte i sëmurë nga lukthi dhe kjo sëmundje e shoqëroi tërë jetën. Pikërisht kjo sëmundje bëri që të dalë prej rregulltarisë dhe të kthehet në Antioki.

Në vitin 381, ipeshkvi i Antiokisë e shuguron për diakon dhe pesë vite më vonë për meshtar. Gjoni merr detyrën e predikatarit në të gjitha kishat në Antioki. 

Si predikatar ishte shumë i njohur, sa që e njihte mbarë bota e krishterë. Për këtë që nga shekulli i shtatë e quajnë edhe Gjon Gojarti. Shumicën e veprave, të cilat ishin kryesisht predikime, i shkruan në dymbdhjetë vitet e para të meshtarisë. Gjoni bëri predikime të shumta, sepse lexonte shumë Shkrimin shenjt, lutej dhe meditonte. Gjonin e krahasonin me oratorin e madh grek, Demostenin. Posaçerisht bëhët i njohur me veprën e vet De Statuis  pretk i kohës së kreshmëve, në të cilin flet për fatkeqësinë e popullit. Bëhet fjalë për shkatërrimin e disa monumenteve historike dhe kulturore të të krishterëve, në shenjë pezmatimi ndaj pernadorit Teodoz, i cili kishte dhënë urdhër për pagesë të disa tatimeve.

Pas vdekjes së patrikut të Konstantinopojes, Nektarit, Gjoni bëhët zëvendës i tij. Shugurohet për ipeshkëv me 398 nga duart e Teofilit për shërbim në Aleksandri. Ishte vështirë për popullin e Antiokisë që Gjon Gojarti të largohet prej tyre dhe të shkojë në Aleksandri. Pasiqë populli nuk dëshironte të pajtohej me një vendim të tillë, flitet se Gjoni u detyrua fshehurazi ta lëshojë Antiokinë, për të shkuar në Konstantinopojë.

Në Konstantinopojë gjendja ishte shumë e rëndë, sepse ishin disa probleme në mes meshtarëve dhe shtresave tjera në popull. Për fat të keq tek meshtarët ishte problem simonia. Ipeshkvi i mëparshëm nuk e kishte marrë seriozisht këtë problem. Tani Gjonit i mbetet që nëpërmes reformave in capite et in membris (në kryet e në gjymtyrë) të arrijë që ta normalizojë gjendjen dhe të ecën puna mbarë, siç dëshiron Zoti. 

Për këtë reformë Gjoni has në kundërshtim me njerëz të pa fe, të cilëve u konvenonte problemi në Kishë dhe në popull. Gjoni ra në kundërshtim të madh me perandoreshën Eudoksia, e cila udhëhiqte shtetin dhe gjithçka bëhëj siç thonte ajo, e jo burri i saj Arkadi.

Në mbledhjen e Kalcedonit në vitin 403 e gjykojnë veprën e Gjonit, kinse për fyerjet që ia bëri perandoreshës dhe perandorit dhe e përjashtojnë nga Konstantinopoja. Perandori kërkon që ai të largohej përtej Bosforit. Me këtë rast Gjoni e mban një pretk, i cili e ka këtë përmbajtje:*

_Kujt t`i frikësohem? Vdekjes? Krishti është jeta ime, vdekja është fitesë. A thua salvimit? E Zotit është toka dhe çdo gjë në të. A thua humbja e të mirave tokësore do të më frikësojë? Asgjë nuk kemi sjellë në këtë botë dhe asgjë nga kjo botë nuk do të marrim me vete. Në qoftë se Krishti është me mua, kujt t`i frikësohem?_

*Të tretën ditë ai vetë dorëzohet dhe vërtetë e largojnë përtej Bosforit. Pas dy ditëve ndodhi një termet i madh dhe të drejtët thanë se ky është ndeshkim i Zotit që e larguam njeriun e Zotit. Me ketë rast perandori bëri amnesti dhe Gjoni u kthye prapë në Konstantinopojë. Njerëzit ia bënë një pritje madhështore. Ndërkaq kundërshtarët e tij, e me ta edhe njëfarë Teofili, ikën nga qyteti, sepse u frikësuan nga hakmarrja e populli.*

*Vështirë qetësohej situata në qytet. Gjithnjë kishte trazira. Pranë katedrales të pafetë kishin ndërtuar një trupore të perandoreshës dhe aty çdo ditë vallëzonin e pengonin. Gjoni për këtë u ankua tek prefekti i qytetit, ndërsa perandoresha prapë kërkoi që ai të largohet për fyerje që kinëse Gjoni i bëri asaj. Dhe Gjoni në festën e shën Gjonit martir ndër të tjera predikon: Prapë çartet Herodiada, prapë vallëzon dhe kërkon në pjatë kokën e Gjonit. Thirret një sinodë nga perandoresha dhe sipas nenit 12 të koncilit të Antiokisë i ndalohen të gjitha të drejtat për të kryer detyrën njeriu që është i përjashtuar. Ai mund të kthehet në detyrë vetëm atëherë kur thirret ndonjë mbledhje tjetër dhe e shfuqizon këtë ligj.*

*Të Shtunën e Madhe u pagëzuan rreth tremijë katekumenë, por Gjoni nuk mund të ishte pjesëmarrës, sepse ishte i ndaluar me armë. Gjoni duke e parë se mund të vijë deri tek gjakderdhja, në festën e Rrëshajëve tërhiqet prej vendit. Për një kohë qëndron në Armeni ku krijoi një simpati dhe shumë njerëz shkonin për t`i dëgjuar predikimet e tij, pastaj u tërhoq në pjesën lindore të Detit të zi. Këtu ndërron jetë me 14. IX. 407.*

*Më lart e cekëm se Gjoni ishte gojartë. Ai ar i vinte nga zemra, sepse jetën e vet e shkriu për Zotin dhe në shërbim të popullit.* 

*Veprat*
*Egzegeza e predikimeve: Në këto predikime Gjoni provon të zbulojë së pari kuptimin historik të Shkrimit shenjt. Lirisht mund të themi se të rrallë janë egzegetët që kanë mundësinë aq bukur dhe tërësisht ta zhvillojnë dhe shtjellojnë Shkrimin shenjt sikurse Gjoni. 

Predikimet dogmatike dhe polemikat:
De incomprehensibili Dei natura  Mbi natyrën e pakuptueshme të Zotit. Gjoni këtu ka dymbdhjetë predikime, pesë të përgatitura në Antioki, ndërsa shtatë në Konstantinopojë.

Katehezat e pagëzimit. Në Antioki Gjoni kishte detyrë të përgatiste katekumenët për marrjen e sakramenteve. Nga këto gjithësejt janë tetë fjalime. Disa nga ato u gjetën në vitin 1955 nga A. Venger në Atos. Këto fjalime nuk flasin për sakramentet, por për moralin e krishterë dhe jetën sipas hirit, të gjitha këto të bazuara në letrat e shën Palit.

Adversus Iudaeos orationes  Fjalimet kundër judenjve. Këtu kemi tetë fjalime kundër judenjve, të cilat i pati mbajtur në Antioki. Arsyeja e predikimeve ishte se shumë të krishterë merrnin pjesë në festat e judenjve, të cilët nuk e kanë pranuar Mesinë, prandaj Gjoni thoshte: Nuk keni të drejtë të festoni, të hani e të pini me ta, më në fund as të shkoni pas tyre.*

*Fjalime me tematikë morale*
*Contra Iudeos et theatra  Kundra judenjve dhe teatrit: Ishte ky një fjalim i njohur në Konstantinopojë. Gjoni ishte kundër lojërave të ndryshme. Të krishterët lënin meshët, ndodhte edhe ritet e së Premtes së Madhe, e shkonin në lojëra të tilla. Ngjante që edhe për Pashkë të lënin meshën për t`u zbavitur në lojëra që organizonin judenjtë.*

*Gjoni ka shkruar edhe shumë vepra të tjera më pak të njohura.*


*vazhdon-->*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Jeronimi*
*(340 – 420)*


*Jeronimi u lind nga prindërit e krishterë rreth viteve 340, në Stridon, në kufi të Dalmacisë dhe Panonisë. Si njëzet vjeçar shkoi në Romë për studime. Mësimdhënësi i tij ishte gramatiku i njohur Eli Donati. Jeronimi ishte i interesuar për retorikë dhe klasikë. Vendi si ishte Roma në atë kohë e përfshiu në valet e veta të përditshme. Më vonë Jeronimi me lot për faqe dhe me zemër pendohet.

Ndikim të madh në kthimin e tij kishin katakombet. Jeronimi shpesh shkonte në to dhe meditonte shumë për vuajtjet dhe salvimet që kishin përjetuar të krishterët e parë. Motiv i martirizmit të tyre ishte Krishti. Më vonë edhe vetë Jeronimi do të motivohet për ta ndjekur atë. Jeronimi u pagëzua në moshën madhore, aty rreth vitit 365, nga vetë papa Liberi. Nga Roma shkon në Trier dhe atje hyn në bashkësinë e asketëve. Arriti që nëpër Europë të krijojë një miqësi të madhe me njerëz të ndryshëm. Në vitin 373 udhëton në Lindje. Në rrugë për Jerusalem sëmuret rënd dhe mbetet në Antioki. Posa forcohet dhe merr fuqi fizike, shkon në shkretëtirën Chalkis dhe atje për pesë vite bën pendesë të madhe dhe mëson gjuhën hebraike dhe Shkrimin shenjt. Në atë kohë shugurohet për meshtar nga Paulini, ipeshkëv i Antiokisë, me kusht që edhe më tutje të mbetet eremit.

Jeronimi kishte dëgjuar për Gregorin e Naziancit si orator i famshëm dhe kështu kërkon dhe gjën rastin të takohet me të. Kjo ndodhi në Konstantinopojë. Këtu me ndihmën e Gregorit përkthen shumë vepra të Origenit në gjuhën latine. Origenin Jeronimi e çmonte shumë.

Me 382 papa Damazi, duke dëgjuar për veprimtarinë e tij të begatshme, e thërret në Romë. Papa Jeronimit ia beson shumë punë kishtare, të cilat ai i kreu me shumë sukses. Por pas dy viteve, me vdekjen e papës, e pasiqë nuk kishte përkrahjen e tjerëve, ai prapë kthehet në Lindje. 

Jeronimi, që ishte i dhënë pas jetës asketike, në Betlehem hap dy kuvende. Shumë gra dhe burra, duke e parë shembullin e tij të mirë, shkonin pas tij. Në Betlehem përkryhet në gjuhë nga rabinet dhe fillon ta përkthejë Shkrimin shenjt nga origjinali në gjuhen latine. Në fund të jetës Jeronimi vuan shumë, sepse i dobësohen sytë: nuk shihte dhe nuk mund të lexonte si duhet.

Megjithatë shën Jeronimi nuk e la pendën deri në fund të jetës së vet. Zemra e tij e madhe pushoi së rrahuri në vitin 420, pa e kryer veprën e madhe, Komentin mbi Jereminë profet. Trupin e Jeronimit e bartin në Romë në bazilikën e shën Marisë.

Jeronimi ishte i madh, sepse kishte njohuri të madhe. E njihte mirë gjuhën latine klasike letrare, po ashtu gjuhën hebraike dhe atë greke. Jeronimi nuk ishte mendimtar i madh as teolog si shën Augustini, nuk ishte as orator e bari si shën Ambrozi ose si shën Luani, por Jeronimi ishte shkencëtar dhe puntor i madh. Lirisht mund të themi se pas shën Augustinit ishte më i madhi ndër etërit e Kishës Katolike. Tërë dijen e vet e përdori në përkthim të Shkrimit shenjt.

Si njeri Jeronimi ishte temperament, ndoshta pse është me prejardhje ilire. Më fal o Zot për karakterin tim eksploziv, sepse jam dalmat, rrëfehej shën Jeronimi. Kisha Katolike e nderon si doctorem maximum in exponendis sacris scripturis (si më të madhin mësues në shpjegimin e Shkrimit shenjt).

Veprat e Jeronimit mund të ndahen në përkthime, komentime, shkrime, polemika, predikime, letra etj.*

*1. Vulgata, përkthim i Biblës në gjuhën latine.*

*a) Rishikimi i Ungjillit. Kur Jeronimi ishte në Romë në vitin 382, papa Damazi ia beson këtë detyrë që t`i bëjë sipas Septuagintës (LXX). 

b) Rishikimi i Besëlidhjës së Vjetër. Në Betlehem këtë e rishikon sipas Hexaplës së Origenit. Nga rishikimi i tij kanë mbetur ende librat e Jobit dhe Psalmet, me të cilat ne sot shërbehemi dhe të cilat gjënden në Vulgatë.

c) Përkthimi i Besëlidhjes së Vjetër nga gjuha hebraike. Këtë përkthim shën Jeronimi e fillon në vitin 390. Ai këtu për këtë përkthim burimor përdor edhe librat e vjetra grekë të Simakut dhe Aquilit.

d) Përkthimet e etërve të Kishës:
– In Jeremiam, 28 predikime të Origenit;
– Kronikën e Euzebit;
– De Spiritu Sancto të Didimit të Verbër;
– Liber questionum hebraicorum in Genesim – Pyetjet hebraike mbi Zanafillën.
– Liber interpretationis hebraicorum nominum – Mbi etimologjinë e emrave hebraikë.

– Comentarii in psalmus – Komenti i shkurtër i Psalmeve.
– Comentarius in Ecclesastem – Komenti i Librit të Kishtarit. 
– Comentarii in Isaiam – Shpjegimet e Isaisë. Vlen të theksohet se ky koment i Jeronimit dallohet shumë nga të tjerët dhe është më i miri. Këtu Jeronimi ndërron stilin e përkthimit, kalon nga përkthimi alegorik në përkthim tekstual, që do të thotë fjalë për fjalë.*

*Veprat dogmatiko – polemike*
*a) Diskutimi në mes të një të djallosuri dhe një fetari. Ky është një dialog në të cilin Jeronimi i hedh poshtë mendimet e rigoristëve, të cilët thonin se duhet asgjësuar selitë ipeshkvore dhe ipeshkvijtë, të cilët u treguan të suksesshëm në luftën me arianizmin, në kuptimin se pagëzimi i arianëve është i pa vlefshëm, e jo i vlefshëm sikurse mendonin disa klerikë.*

*b) Adversus Helvidium de Mariae Virginitate perpetua – Kundër Helvidit dhe në mbrojtjen e virgjërisë së përhershme të Marisë. Helvidi thoshte se Maria ishte virgjër deri në lindje, por sipas traditës hebraike me Jozefin ka pasur edhe fëmijë tjerë. Këtu Jeronimi mbron pastërtinë dhe virgjërinë e Marisë dhe të Jozefit.

Jeronimi ka edhe vepra tjera më pak të rëndësishme. Shkruan edhe mbi jetën e shenjtërve si p. sh. Vita sancti Pauli. Vita sancti Hilarionis, ndërsa ka edhe më tepër se 100 predikime.*


*vazhdon-->*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Shën Augustini*
*(354 – 430)*


*Tagasta ishte qytet në udhëkryqin e rrugëve ushtarake. Qyteti për kulturë dhe pasuri që kishte duhej falënderuar ushtarëve tregëtarë, të cilët shpenzonin shumë të holla nëpër tregje, bazene, cirkuse, teatër dhe fatëkeqësisht edhe në shtëpi publike. Qyteti bënte një jetë vërtet të shfrenuar morale! Në këto rrethana të jetës e sheh dritën e diellit shën Augustini me 13. 12. 354. Tagasta ishte vend në Algjerinë e sotme, në kufi me Tunizinë, qyteti i sotshëm Numidia . Babai i tij quhej Patrici, pagan, dhe nëna Monika, një e krishterë shumë e dëvotshme. Babai i vdes në kohën kur Augustini kishte vetëm shtatëmbëdhjetë vite. U shkollua në vendlindje, ndërsa në Kartagë mëson retorikën dhe letërsinë. Për vete thoshte se më tepër mëson nga frika. Por sot e kësaj dite nuk dihet çfarë ka qenë ajo frikë, kur dihej se merrte pjesë në lojëra të ndryshme në teatro dhe cirkuse të shumta të asaj kohe. 

Augustini për kah natyra ishte shumë i afërt me njerëz dhe shumë i shoqëruar, por për fat të zi ai u zhyt në një shoqëri moralisht të shkatërruar dhe pa kurrfarë vlerash shpirtërore. 

Kështu Augustini duke i arsyetuar mëkatet e veta thoshte: tantus puer et tantus peccator.

Pasi kryen shkollimin, Augustini i nënshtrohet thirrjes për mësimdhënës, së pari në Tagastë, pastaj në Kartagë. Posaçerisht i çmonte veprën e Ciceronit Hortensius, e cila e nxiti që të studiojë edhe më tutje, kësaj radhe filozofinë. Në vitin 374 i bashkohet sektës së maniheistëve. Pjesëtar i tyre ishte nëntë vite me radhë. Ndërkaq nëna e tij Monika, mbeti gjithnjë fetare e fortë, që duke shpresuar në Zotin lutej shumë dhe shpeshherë edhe me lot për kthimin e birit e vet. Ajo e shihte se biri i saj ishte në rrugë të gabuar. Monika gjente përkrahje edhe te ipeshkvi i vendit, i cili e kuptonte dhëmbjen dhe brengosjen e saj, por ai e ngushëllonte duke i thënë: Fëmija i këtyre lotëve të shumtë nuk mund të humbë.

Në vitin 383 Augustin udhëton në Romë dhe nga Roma në Milano. Këtu me ndihmën e prefektit Simah merr vendin për të ligjeruar retorikën. Tani Augustini ishte tridhjetë vjeçar. Në këtë rrugë e përcollën nëna e tij dhe disa shokë. Nuk dihet cilët shokë: ata të këqijtë apo të mirët.

Më në fund Augustini e gjeti shokun e jetës. Ndoshta është më mirë dhe më drejtë të thuhet se lutjet me lot për faqe të nënës së tij arriten tek Zoti. Zoti, duke i parë vuajtjet që ia shkaktonte djali saj i dhënë pas vesesh, ndërhyn në jetën e Augusinit. Tani pra vjen në shprehje mëshira, hiri dhe mirësia e Zotit. Shoku më i ngusht i jetës i bëhët Ambrozi me të cilin takohet në Milano. Shën Ambrozi për Augustinin nuk mbetet vetëm shok, por edhe vëlla, mik dhe dashamir, i cili do t`ia tregojë rrugën deri te Krishti.

Augustini shpesh shkonte në katedralen e famshme të Milanos për t`i dëgjuar predikimet e Ambrozit. Dhe kur njihet dhe shoqërohet me Ambrozin, fillon ta lexojë Shkrimin shenjt, posaçerisht letrat e shën Palit dhe shkrimet neoplatonike. Filloi të largohej nga sekta e manihenjve, sepse në krishterim shkaqet e së keqës i sheh ndryshe nga ato që i mësonte maniheizmi.

Leximet e shën Palit zgjojnë interesim të madh tek Augustini. Dhe kështu fillon të mendojë për vete. Njerëzit me shembuj konkretë i tregonin Augustinit për jetën e krishterë, mbi kthimin kah Zoti, mbi jetën e vetmitarëve etj.

Në Augustinin zgjohen ndjenjat fetare dhe kështu fillon një luftë e ashpër në shpirtin e tij e cila rritej nga dita në ditë. Ai vetvetes ia bënte këtë pyetje: Pse ta shtyej kthimin kah Zoti – Si hi et hae, cur non tu, Augustine? (Në qoftë se mundën këta e këto, pse jo ti, Augustin?) Fillon të qajë përmallshëm për ditët e shkuara dhe të gabuara, për lëshimet e shumta, për dobësitë e veta dhe mëkatet. Në këtë pikëllim shpirtëror dëgjon një zë fëmije në brendinë e vet duke i thënë: Tolle lege, tolle lege! (Merr, lexo! Merr, lexo!) Me këtë rast Augustini merr në dorë letrat e shën Palit dhe gjën tekstin në të cilin shkruan: Të ecim në nderë porsi ditën, jo në gosti e zdërhallje, jo në fëlligështi e në shfreni, jo në grindje e në smirë, por veshuni në Jezu Krishtin Zot, e në kujdes për trup, mos i kënaqni prirjet e ulta (Rom 13, 13-14). Kjo ishte pjesa e Shkrimit shenjt, e cila bëri që Augustini të fillojë një nismë të mbarë të jetës së vet.*

*Në vitin 386 kur Augustini i mbushi 32 vite, tërhiqet nga bota në vetmi, që të jetë vetëm ai dhe Zoti, që të mund të rrëfehet mirë dhe ta kuptojë fajësinë që kishte bërë, për të marrë forcë që të pasurohet me hirin e Zotit. Augustini me të madhe përgatitej për ditëlindjen e vet shpirtërore, për Kishë dhe fe. Dhe saktësisht një vit më vonë, pas një përgatitje të mirë, në vitin 387 natën e Pashkëve pagëzohet nga vetë shën Ambrozi. Zemra e Augustinit më në fund u qetësua në Zotin, sepse kjo zemër shumë e kërkoi Atë dhe dita e pagëzimit ishte dita më e lumtura në jetën e tij. 

Më 387 Augustini kthehet prapë në Afrikë, ku ishte vendi i tij. Por nuk u kthye veprave të mëparshme që i kishte bërë. Tani Augustini ndryshe e shikon Tagastën. Ai tani turpërohet, jo vetëm për veprat e ndyta që edhe vetë i kishte bërë, por edhe për jetën e pamoralshme të bashkëqytetarëve të vet. Augustini tani jeton si asket i vërtetë, jo vetëm për vete, por edhe për mëkatet e tjerëve, posaçerisht për mëkatet e bashkëqytetarëve dhe shokëve të tij të dikurshëm.

Duke u kthyer në Afrikë, i vdesë nëna, por e lumtur – sepse tani djali i saj jeton në hirin e Zotit.

Më 395 ipeshkvi i Hiponit, Valeri, duke e parë përshpirtërinë dhe jetën e tij të mirë, sikurse edhe zellin për shpirtra, e shuguron për meshtar, e pak më vonë edhe për ipeshkëv, duke e emëruar për ndihmës të vetin. Një vit më vonë Valeri vdes dhe Augustini e zën vendin e tij.

Kjo ishte një biografi e shkurtër e shën Augustinit. Lirisht mund të themi se Augustini ishte njëri ndër etërit më të mëdhenj të Kishës. Ishte gjeni i vërtetë. Me lehtësi zgjidhte pyetjet e rënda filozofike, dogmatike dhe egzegetike. Teologjia e Augustinit bart karakteristikat e mënyrës që vetëm ai mundi t`i bëjë aq mirë. Kjo teologji nuk është vetëm e mëndjes, por edhe e zemrës.

Mbi fsheftësitë e fesë flet shkurt dhe qart. Flet edhe për jetën: mëkatin, hirin dhe shëlbimin. Duke e krahasuar talentin e tij, me të ndërlidhet edhe shpirti i talentuar, që rezulton me shenjtëri dhe përsosmëri. Shpirti i tij dikur i zhytur në mëkate dhe i uritur për hirin dhe vlera gjen në Zotin e vet paqen dhe ushqimin. 
Në luftën e madhe që e filloi kundër epsheve të veta, jo vetëm se trumfoi, por tash e tutje ishte aq i fortë shpirtërisht, sa që asgjë nuk mund ta ndante nga rruga e shenjtërisë dhe përsosmërisë. Pasiqë vetë ishte mëkatër i madh, i kupton dobësitë e njeriut, andaj më së miri do t`i kuptojë njerëzit mëkatarë, të cilët nuk do t`i gjykojë apo refuzojë, por sipas shembullilt të Mësuesit të vet që tani i shërbente me aq zell e dashuri, për të gjithë mëkataret kishte metoda të mira dhe efikase me të cilat u ndihmonte të kthehen.

Augustini në pikëpamjen e intelegjencës ishte dhe mbeti metafizik, psikolog, teolog, moralist dhe historian. Augustini ishte një legjendë e vërtetë. Në rastin e tij realizohen fjalët e Krishtit: Për Zotin s`ka gjë të pamundshme! Augustini nga një mëkatar i madh, me ndërmjetësinë e lutjeve të pa reshtura të nënës së vet, shën Monikës, arriti të bëhët një ndër shenjtërit më të mdhenj të Kishës sonë.

Augustini vdes më 28 gusht të vitit 430 në moshën 76 vjeçare pak para se të fillonte Koncili i Efezit në të cilin ishte i ftuar. Trupi i tij pushon në Pavi në kishën e shën Pjetrit. Augustini 36 vite ishte shembull i grigjës që Zoti ia besoi dhe me predikime, shkrime dhe shembull të mirë mësoi për fenë e vërtetë, duke iu kundershtuar mësimeve të gabuara të asaj kohe dhe sekteve të ndryshme.*


*Veprat*

*Asnjëri prej etërve të Kishës nuk ka shkruar aq shumë vepra sa shën Augustini. Prandaj edhe unë i kam kushtuar më tepër vend këtij njeriu të madh rreth jetës dhe veprimtarisë së tij.*


*Veprat autobiografike*

*Confessiones – Rrëfimet. Në këtë vepër Augustini pranon gabimet morale në rininë e vet, flet edhe për kthimin dhe rrugën e tij deri tek shugurimi për ipeshkëv. Kjo është një vepër madhështore, në të cilën Augustini mundohet të reflektojë fsheftësitë më të thella të shpirtit dhe atë me një qëllim të vetëm: për ta lavdëruar mëshirën e Zotit.. Libri ka rëndësi të veçantë për të gjithë njerëzit. Ai, kemi thënë edhe më parë, ishte mëkatar i madh, por tani turpërohet për ato gjëra. Edhe pse ipeshkëv, nuk heziton t`i përshkruajë momentet e jetës nga rinia e deri në vdekje, duke u mbështetur në mëshirën, hirin dhe dashurinë atërore të Zotit. Kuptim tjetër nuk ka në këtë botë përveç Zotit Atë dhe mishërimit të Birit të tij Jezu Krishtit, në bashkim me Shpirtin Shenjt, ndër të tjera thekson shën Auustini i madh. Kjo vepër jep mundësi të udhëzojë njeriun në rrugën e drejtë, pavarësisht cilës fe i takon. Po ashtu bën që njeriu të takohet me të vërtetën, me jetën dhe dashurinë.*

*Veprat filozofike*
*Augustini ishte nderues i Platonit, të cilin e shikonte nën prizmën e krishterimit. Nga ai merr njohurinë e filozofisë, se më e larta urti është Zoti. Pastaj merr metodën e shkallëzimit, në të cilën shpirti ngritet në këtë vetëdije. Po ashtu edhe njohjen e Zotit si parim i përgjithshëm i së vërtetës dhe i mirësisë, pastaj mendimin se bota e krijuar në qeniën e vet është e mirë, dhe ashtu të quajturat ideae exemplares në Zotin.*

*a) Contra academicos – Kundër akademikëve, në tri vëllime. Këto janë vëllimet e para pas kthimit të plotë të tij në fenë e krishterë. Augustini në këto vëllime hedh poshtë skepticizmin e akademikëve. Thotë se fati nuk varët nga kërkimi i së vërtetës, por nga njohja dhe posedimin i saj (Vëllimi i parë). Shpirti i njeriut duhet të jetë i përmalluar për siguri e jo të jetë i kënaqur me gjasë (Vëllimi II dhe III).

b) De vita beata – Mbi jetën e lume. Me rastin e 33 vjetorit të lindjës Augustini argumenton se fati i vërtetë qëndron në njohjen e Zotit. Ka edhe vepra tjera filozofike që nuk janë edhe aq të rëndësishme.*

*Veprat apologetike*
*De vera religione – Religjioni i vërtetë. Augustini argumenton se feja e vërtetë është katolicizmi. Këtë vepër e shkroi para se të shugurohej për meshtar. Ai thoshte: Të jesh në fenë e vërtetë, do të thotë të adhurosh një Zot të vetëm e të vërtetë në Trininë Shenjte.*

*De Civitate Dei – Mbi shtetin e Zotit. Arsyeja që Augustini e shkruan këtë vepër është pushtimi i Romës nga Alariku mbret. Paganët për këtë ngjarje i akuzonin të krishterët. Ata thonin sesi zotat e tyre paganë e kishin mbrojtur qytetin dhe ai kurrë nuk ishte pushtuar. Tani ata pyeteshin: Ku është feja e tyre, ku është Zoti i tyre? Zoti i tyre nuk mundi ta ndalojë një katastrofë që tani e përjetoi Roma. Për më tepër zotat paganë e ruajten dhe e ngritën Romën në nivelin më të lartë. Kështu thonin të ikurit nga Roma. Këto fjalë i kishte dëgjuar edhe Augustini. Marcelini e luti shën Augustinin që të përgjigjej në këto fyerje që ata ia bënin fesë dhe vetë Zotit.*

*Augustini në këtë vepër punoi pesëmbëdhjetë vite (prej vitit 411 deri në vitin 426). Si burim përdori veprat e Ciceronit, Antiquitates të Varonit dhe Kronikën e Euzebit. Vepra ka trembëdhjetë vëllime. Në këtë vepër tregohet veprimi i Zotit në historinë e njerëzimit, ashtu sikurse në Rrëfime tregohet veprimtaria e Zotit në individ. Dhjetë vëllimet e para janë apologji kundër paganëve, duke e argumentuar se paganizmi nuk sjell asgjë për lumturinë njerëzore, as këtu në tokë, as në amshim. Ndërsa në tri vëllimet tjera Augustini zhvillon mendimet e veta mbi dy qytetet (shtetet) – civitates. Qyteti (shteti) i mirë është aq bukur i paraqitur në fenë e vërtetë (tek hebrenjtë dhe tek të krishtërët), shteti i keq është paraqitur gabimisht tek paganet. Augustini këtë e shikon në krijimin e tyre, zhvillimin dhe mbarimin.* 

*Civitas Dei (shteti i Zotit) është krishterimi, që përfshinë të gjithë engjëjt dhe njerëzit e Zotit dhe Civitates terrena (qyteti-shteti tokësor) zanafillen e ka në mëkatin e engjëjve. 

Sipas prirjes së dashurisë njerëzit i takojnë njërit apo tjetrit shtet: Fecerunt itaque civitates duas amores duo, terrarum scilicet amor sui usque ad contemptum Deo, coelestem vero amor Dei usque ad contemptum sui. – Dy dashuri themelojnë dy qytete, dashuria ndaj vetvetes deri tek mishërimi i Zotit, që lind qytetin tokësor, dashuria ndaj Zotit deri tek nënshtrimi i vetvetes, që lind qytetin qiellor (De Civ. Dei 14, 28). Në mes këtyre shteteve zhvillohet lufta, e cila nuk ndalet askurrë dhe prania e Zotit udhëheq atë pjesë të njerëzimit, e cila i takon perandorisë hyjnore deri tek ngadhënjimi përfundimtar në amshim. Në këtë vepër mund të shihet qart se Augustini ishte teolog, filozof, psikolog dhe politikan.*


*Veprat dogmatike*
*a) De fide et simbola – Mbi fenë dhe simbole. Autori prezenton disa koncile të Kishës dhe haptazi flet mbi fenë e krishterë, shtjellon simbolet e fesë (Besojmën). Ai i sqaron simbolet e fesë. Ai sqaron edhe gjërat tjera fetare me të cilat mposht mësimet e heretikëve dhe heretikët në tërësi.*

*
b) De Trinitate – Mbi Trininë. Kjo vepër ka pesëmbëdhjetë vëllime dhe është e vështirë për ta kuptuar. Augustini thotë se ka filluar ta shkruajë sa ishte ende i ri, ndërsa këtë vepër e kryen në pleqëri. Në fillimi flet mbi fshehtësinë e Trinisë Shenjte në bazë të Shkrimit shenjt dhe etërve të Kishës, pastaj këtë fshehtësi provon ta shtjellojë dhe ta shpjegojë me analogjinë e botës, në tërësi me shpirtin e njeriut. 

Augustini ka edhe vepra tjera polemizuese, në të cilat kundërshton në veçanti maniheistët dhe pelagianët, të cilët krijonin huti në popull me mësimet e veta të gabuara.

Për çdo njeri shën Augustini është shembull, sidomos për mëkatarët. Për njerëzit mëkatarë ai si askush tjetër i inkurajon se nuk guxojnë të dorëzohen para së keqës dhe të keqit, por duke shpresuar në ndihmën e Zotit mund t`i mbledhin forcat për të shprehur lavdinë, mëshirën dhe dashurinë e Zotit, duke jetuar mirë së pari me Zotin, e pastaj edhe me vëllaun njeri.*


*Ja disa shprehje të Augustinit në veprat e tija:*

_Ti ke qenë me mua, por unë me Ty jo, mendon në Zotin.

Ata që marrin Krishtin në zemër, do të provojnë vdekjen e kalueshme, por do të jetojnë në amshim, sepse Krishti është jetë e pakalueshme.

Kuptimi është shpërblim i fesë. Mos tento që së pari të kuptosh për të besuar, por beso dhe do të kuptosh.

Për vete na ke krijuar, o Zot. Zemra ime është e shqetësuar, deri sa të qetësohet në Ty.

Ungjilli është goja e Jezu Krishtit. Ai mbretëron në qiell e flet në tokë.

Vetëm një pikë loti mbi mundimet e Shëlbuesit tonë ka vlerë më tepër se shtegtimi në Jerusalem dhe se një vit pëndesë vetëm me bukë dhe ujë.

Nuk mjafton që njeriu të jetojë mirë, sepse dëshiron të jetoj për amshim.
Shpirti ushqehet me atë që gëzon.

Duaj dhe vepro si të duash!_


*vazhdon-->*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Gregori i Madh*
*(~540  604)*


*Gregori u lind rreth vitit 540 në Romë. Në moshën tridhjetë vjeçare arriti të bëhët prefekt i Romës. Ishte simpatizues i madh i krishterimit dhe e nderonte fenë e krishterë. Kështu arriti që t`i ngritë gjashtë kuvende në rrethin e Sicilisë, ndërsa të shtatin e ngriti në Romë. E emëroi me emrin e shën Andreut. Nuk kalon shumë kohë, edhe vetë hyn në kuvend, duke i braktisur të gjitha vlerat materiale dhe të mirat e kësaj bote. Tek Gregori shenjtëria dhe dituria shumë shpejt marrin hov të madh. Për meshtar e shuguron papa Benedikti I. , ndërsa papa Pelagi II. në vitin 579 e dërgon për nunc në Konstantinopojë. Pas vdekjes së papës kthehet prapë në vendlindje dhe i bëhët një pritje madhështore nga bashkëvendasit. Këtu shugurohet për ipeshkëv, pastaj emërohet papë dhe në selinë e shën Pjetrit qëndron katërmbëdhjetë vite. Koha në të cilën sherbeu si papë ishte kohë e vështirë, sepse murtaja kishte vërshuar shumë pjesë të botës dhe ajo merrte jetën e shumë njerëzve. Kësaj sëmundje i bashkangjitej edhe varfëria e madhe. Edhe nga varfëria vdisnin shumë njerëz. Në pikëpamjen politike Roma ishte e kërcënuar në njërën anë nga langobardët, ndersa në pikëpamjen fetare Kisha ishte e kërcënuar nga Bizanti dhe ishte në rrezik për t`u ndarë.*

*Papa Benedikti jep urdhër të zhvilloheshin procesione në nder e lavd shën Markut dhe për merkulli nuk shkon shumë dhe kjo sëmundje zhduket. Ndërsa me langobardët deshi Zoti dhe u lidh një marrëveshje dhe kështu u krijua një paqe politike. Kur patriarku i Konstantinopolit, Gjoni eremit, merr titullin e patriarkut ekumenik dhe me të dëshiron të vijë deri tek ndonjë primat i mbarë Kishës, Papa Gregori heq dorë nga emërtimi universalis papa dhe merr një emër tjetër: servus servorum Dei (shërbëtor i shërbëtorëve të Zotit). Ky emërtim për papën përdoret edhe sot e kësaj dite, për të treguar se papa i nënshtrohet Zotit dhe është në shërbim të njerzëve.*

*Gregori ishte njeri pendestar dhe asket i madh. Për këtë arsye thonë se gjithnjë ishte i sëmurë. E mundonte shumë veten kur meditonte mbi mundimet e Jezu Krishtit, duke dashur që së paku aq sa është e mundur t`u bashkohet dhimbjeve dhe vuajtjeve të tija.*

*Vdiq më 12. 03. 604.* 

*Festën ia festojmë më 3 shtator (sepse më 3. 9. 590. u emërua për papë).* 

*Veprat* 
*a) Registrum epistularum  Përmbledhje letrash. Këto letra janë gjithësejt 854 që nga pontifikati i tij. Ai këtu flet për syçeltësinë e bariut, dashurinë e atit, shkathtësinë në diplomaci në qytetin e amshuar. Letrat u janë drejtuar perandorëve, ipeshkvijve, abatëve dhe laikëve.*

*b) Regula pastoralis  Rregulla baritore. Kjo letër i drejtohet ipeshkvit të Ravenës për jetën dhe veprimtarinë e klerikëve dhe mbi meditimin e përditshëm për dobësitë njerëzore që në këtë mënyrë të përmirësohen gjithnjë e më tepër për t`i përlqyer Zotit dhe për të mirën e njerzëve që u janë në shërbim.*

*Për faljen e mëkatëve Gregori kërkon pendimin dhe rrëfimin.
Gregori në saje të punës që bëri dhe jetës shpirtërore në pendesë mbeti i madh për Kishën.*

*vazhdon-->*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Hilari*
*(315  367)*


*Bob Dylan, këngëtar i njohur, në një këngë të veten këndon kështu:* _Nuk duhet të jesh meteorolog për të ditur nga fryen era. Nuk duhet të jesh as psikolog e as teolog për ta njohur një shpirt të mirë dhe të dashur. Ajo hetohet, sepse vetë zbulohet, ajo drejtpërsëdrejti ndikon në njerëzit._

*I tillë ishte shpirti dhe personaliteti i Hilarit nga Poitiersi në Francë, i cili e ka një histori të vet jo të madhe, por gjithsesi të begatshme. Hilari quhej edhe Atanas i Përendimit. Lindi në vitin 315 nga një familje shumë e mirë, edhe pse pagane. Shkollimin më tepër e kreu në mënyrë private. Hilari nuk ishte i kënaqur me filozofinë pagane, dhe me mësimet e saj mbi qëllimin e jetës së njeriut. Kështu pra, duke mos e gjetur kuptimin e jetës në paganizëm, kërkon dhe gjën një mësim të ri: fillon të studiojë Shkrimin shenjt. Pas studimit të mirëfilltë të Shkrimit shenjt, erdhi në përfundim se në krishterim është kuptimi i jetës dhe vendos që me tërë familjen të kthehet në krishterim.*

*Hilari arrin të bëhët ipeshkëv në qytetin e vet. Pikërisht atëherë kur perandor e thërret mbledhjen e në vitin 355, duke kërkuar të dënohet Atanazi dhe t`i lejohet arianizmit veprimi në kishat e Galisë. Hilari sikurse shumë ipeshkvij të tjerë e kundërshton këtë vendim të Konstancit. Për këtë arsye Hilari mërgon në Azinë e Vogël, sipas të gjitha gjasave në Frigji, dhe atje qëndron tri vite. Këtu Hilari shfrytëzon rastin dhe mëson gjuhën greke, njoftohet për së afërmi me arianizmin dhe mësimet e tija. Hilari në kundërshtime të mësimeve dhe veprimeve të tyre ishte këmbëngulës dhe arianët kërkojnë nga pernadori që, si e quanin Hilarin, 

pertubatorem Orientis ta kthejë në Gali. Hilari me 361 në Pariz e udhëheq një mbledhjë shumë të rëndësishme. Në këtë mbledhje prapë u vendos të mbrohen të gjitha mësimet të Koncilit të Nicesë. Po ashtu u vendos që ta largojnë ipeshkvin Saturn nga selia e tij, sepse ishte përkrahës i arianizmit.*

*Hilari vdes në vitin 367. Hilari ishte njeri i vendosur dhe me mjaft sukses mbrojti Kishën në Gali. Duke iu falënderuar atij vetëm në Gali Kisha mbeti pa u infektuar nga arianizmi.

Që nga viti 1851 Hilari njihet si mësues i Kishës.* 


*Veprat dogmatike*
*De Trinitatae  Mbi Trininë. Kjo vepër kishte dymbëdhjetë vëllime dhe është një ndër veprat më të mirat, në të cilat polemizon me arianët. Në këtë vepër ai shërbehet me shkrimet e Atanazit dhe Origenit. Ai këtu i përdor fjalët e Ungjillit: E kjo është jeta e pasosur, që të njohin Ty, një të vetmin Hyjin e vërtetë dhe atë që e dërgove, Jezu Krishtin (Gjn 7, 3). Pastaj flet për lindjen e Jezu Krishtit, për përngjasimin e Atit dhe Birit. Hilari flet edhe për Shpirtin Shenjt. Shkrimet e tija në përgjithësi janë mjaft të mira.*



*Izidori i Sevilës*
*(560  636)*


*Izidori është ati i fundit i Kishës në Perëndim. Mbi jetën e tij nuk dihet shumë. Ishte vëlla i shën Leandrit, kryeipeshkëv i Seviles. Pas vdekjes së tij, Izidori e mori detyrën e tij. Isidori ishte orator i madh. Pati rast të jetë udhëheqës i mbledhjes së katërt nacionale në Toledo në vitin 633. Dëshira e tij e flakët ishte që të pasurohej sa më tepër me njohuri romake dhe ato t`iu jepte brezave të rinj. Me punime të ndryshme në këtë lëmi nuk u shërbye vetëm për vete, por u shërbeu edhe të tjerëve.*


*Veprat*
*Zanafilla ose Fillimi në njëzet vëllime. Këtë vepër Izidori e shkroi pak para vdekjes. Këtu është e shënuar etimologjia e botës antike si p. sh.* 
_De gramatica,
De retorica et dialectica, 
De quattur disciplinis mathematicis, 
De medicina etj._

*Veprat tjera kanë të bëjnë me çështje fetare, të cilat janë mbi fenë katolike, mbi rregullat e eremitëve etj.*

*Izidori konsiderohet si hero i Kishës në Spanjë. U kanonizua në vitin 1598, ndërsa Inocenti papë e shpalli si Mësues të Kishës në vitin 1722. Isidori ishte burrë i mendimit dhe lëvizjeve. Deshi t`i mbetet besnik te vjetrës duke qenë i vetëdijshëm se duhet të adaptohet edhe në rrethanat e jetës që ishin në shekullin e mesëm.*


*vazhdon-->*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Gjoni i Damaskut*
*(650  749)*


*Mbi jetën e tij nuk dimë shumë. Është i lindur kah fundi i shekullit të shtatë nga një familje e krishterë arabe në Damask. Emri i tij i vërtetë ishte Mansur  Viktor. 

Babai i tij me profesion ishte doganier. Këtë detyrë e trashegon edhe biri i tij Mansuri, por së shpejti e vëren se kjo punë nuk është për të. Në vitin 730 bashkë me një shok me emrin Kozma shkon në një kuvend në Jerusalem . Kozma ishte bërë ipeshkëv, ndërsa Gjoni meshtar. Hyn në një rregull kontemplativ. Rëndësi të posaçme i jep mësimit dhe jetës shpirtërore me pëndesë, agjërim dhe lutje. Vdes në vitin 749. Papa Luani i XIII e shpall të shenjtë dhe Mësues të Kishës në vitin 1890.
Veprimtaria kryesore e Gjonit ishte mbrojtja dhe nderimi i figurave të shenjtërve. 

Në kishën greke është dogmatik i parë, sepse të vërtetën e fesë në Shkrimin shenjt dhe traditën e fut në një tërësi dhe shkruan veprën Pegé gnôsis  Burimi i dijes.*


*Veprat*
*Fons stientiae  Burimi i dijes. Kjo është një vepër klasike dogmatike në Kishën greke, që nuk mund as shekujt shumë ta ndërrojnë. Këtë ia kushtoi shokut të tij Kozmës. Është me metodë të mirë të shkrimit, i qartë dhe i plotë. Ndahet në tri pjesë:

Pjesa parë përmban ontologjinë e Aristotelit, dhe definimin e qenieve...

Pjesa dytë përmban historinë e herezive duke trajtuar temat mbi 103 herez. Këtu ky përdorë mësimet e tjerëve dhe i shtjellon ato. Origjinal është vetëm aty kur flet mbi islamin që e quan si një herezi e krishterë. 

Pastaj i shkruan tri apologji mbi nderimin e figurave të Krishtit. Këtu Gjoni mjaft thjesht shpjegon pse duhet ndëruar figuret e shnejtërve. Gjoni thotë:*_Në qoftë se Ai i pa trup bëhët njeri për dashuri që ka ndaj nesh, mund të bësh figuren e Tij në forme trupi të njeriut. Në qoftë se i padukshmi bëhët i dukshëm me trup, mund të bësh feguren e Atij i cili u bë i dukshëm. Shembull: lindja e Tij e përvujtë, pagëzimi i Tij në Jordan , mundimet janë vepra të cilat i padukshmi i bën në trup me fuqinë hyjnore. Të gjitha këto mund t`i përshkruash me fjalë apo me ngjyra (PG 94, 1240 b)._

----------

